# March 2009 - MT/OCT Challenge - The Ending & The Beginning



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

Well ladies, we've reached the end of the road - or at least, the end of this particular stretch of road. 

It's been an exciting 12 months - from the first rush of excitement and disbelief around the incredible results of MT, to now - the final reveals for the 2008 Challenge. 

*2008 Challenge Threads*​The original thread
The second thread

First update thread
Second update thread

Sept 2008 
Oct 2008
Nov 2008 
Dec 2008 
Jan/Feb 2009



This thread will do double duty - it will not only record our progress (lets whip out those cameras and get to clicking!!!), but will also be a place to announce our participation in the 2009 MT/OCT Challenge!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

*The RULES!!!*



The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is MARCH 1 2009 - MARCH 1, 2010.* You can join at anytime between now and then! 

All you have to do is buy and use either MT or OCT *during this time*, and you are part of the challenge!!! 

*PLEASE PM JustKiya WITH YOUR PRODUCT TO BE ADDED TO THE PLEDGE LIST*

*CHECK-IN DATES:*
March 9, 2009 (Starting Point) 
June 8, 2009 (3 month Progess) 
September 7, 2009 (6 month Progress) 
January 4, 2010 (9 month Progress) 
March 1, 2010 - *Final Reveal! *

*Post your pic or links to your pics as close to the check-in dates as possible*​


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

*Please PM JustKiya to be added to this list! 
If you were a challenger last year, and are using the same product(s) please just post in the thread and let me know.  *​


*2009 Challengers*

** & # *
**Glamourlicious**: OCT 
*closer*2*my*dreams*: Mega-Tek 
-Love,Love*: Mega-Tek
81Stardust: Mega-Tek

*A*
aa9746: OCT
Adaoba2012: Mega-Tek
againstallodds: Mega-Tek
Aggie: OCT/MT
ajacks: MT/OCT 
angenoir: OCT
anomcasm: Mega-Tek
apemay1969: MT/OCT 

*B*
beauti515: Mega-Tek
bestblackgirl: OCT
Bluetopia: MT/OCT 
bluwatersoul: MT/OCT 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
brightblueink: Mega-Tek 
btrflyrose: MT/OCT

*C*
Calia001: Mega-Tek 
carletta: MT/OCT 
Chameleonchick: Mega-Tek
Chocokitty: Mega-Tek 
CourtneyD: MT/OCT 
crownofglory1985: Mega-Tek
CurlyMoo: Mega-Tek 

*D*
danigurl18: MT/OCT 
Dannibear86: OCT 
Deusa80: Mega-Tek 
DonnaDi31Proverbi: Mega-Tek 

*E*
EMJazzy: MT/OCT 

*F*
FabGorgeousWestIndian: Mega-Tek
first2grace: Mega-Tek 
futurescbride: Mega-Tek

*G*
GANicole: OCT 
grnidmonster: MT/OCT 

*H*
HairHustla: OCT 
hardymem: OCT 

*I*
itsanaddams: Mega-Tek 
Ivy Santolina: Mega-Tek 

*J*
jamaicalovely: MT/OCT
january noir: OCT 
Jaxhair: Mega-Tek 
Jerseygirl1977: Mega-Tek 
J Glazin: Mega-Tek 
jmac: Mega-Tek 
JustKiya: Mega-Tek

*K*
Katrice: OCT 
KdsLady09: Mega-Tek
Keenas: MT/OCT 
Kerryann: Mega-Tek
kiarai: Mega-Tek
kinkylyfe: MT/OCT
kjeneen: OCT 
Knowledge is Power: OCT 
kristie21: Mega-Tek 
krysstyle1: Mega-Tek 


*L*
LadyD2u: Mega-Tek 
laurenashLey: OCT
lillylovely: OCT
LivingDol1: Mega-Tek 
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek
LongCurlyLocks: Mega-Tek
lusciousladie07: MT/OCT
Luvableboo: Mega-Tek 

*M*
MadameLaTigresse: Mega-Tek
MarieB: Mega-Tek 
melodies815: Mega-Tek 
Morenita: OCT
MrJohnsonsRib: Mega-Tek
Msstarr718: Mega-Tek 
MyAngelEyez~C~U: OCT
mzperkins: Mega-Tek 

*N*
Nya33: Mega-Tek 

*O*


*P*
Pamsc: OCT 
panamoni: Mega-Tek
Papoose: Mega-Tek
phyl73: MT/OCT 
Platinum: Mega-Tek 


*Q*


*R*
raloftin: 
redliz81: Mega-Tek 
runwaydream: MT/OCT 

*S*
scampbell: MT/OCT 
Shadiyah: Mega-Tek
SheaM: Mega-Tek 
shortdub78: MT/OCT
Sieda: MT/OCT 
simplicty08: MT/OCT
sjohnson71103: Mega-Tek
Smiley79: Mega-Tek 
smwrigh3: Mega-Tek
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek 
sonia1965: MT/OCT
soulie: MT/OCT
SouthernBeauty: MT/OCT
SouthernStunner: MT/OCT 
sqzbly1908: MT/OCT 
supermodelsonya: Mega-Tek

*T*
tallen: MT/OCT 
Tamrin: MT/OCT
tatambabyy: OCT
TdotGirl: Mega-Tek 
thaidreams: MT/OCT 
The Princess: OCT 
trenise: OCT
trinigal27: Mega-Tek 
TriniStarr: Mega-Tek
twilight80: OCT 
Tyra: MT/OCT

*U*
unique4lyfe33: Mega-Tek
uwrong: Mega-Tek 

*V*
val04: OCT 
Valerie: MT/OCT 
venusd: OCT/MT 
Vonnieluvs08: MT/OCT 

*W*
winnettag: MT/OCT

*XYZ *


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

*Hints/Recipes/Resources/Etc​*


> *Helpful Notes*​These are both *high protein* conditioners, so be sure to increase your moisture while you are using it. The DC Challenge is a wonderful 'co-challenge' with the MT/OCT Challenge!





> *ORDERING PRODUCTS...​*
> OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com
> 
> Mega-Tek products (US):
> ...






> *PRODUCT INGREDIENTS​**
> Ovation:* Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance
> *
> Mega-Tek Rebuilder*: Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
> ...





> **FUN RECIPES* (these also help combat shedding)​*
> *Mega-Tek Mix:* in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya)
> 
> *OCT/Mega-Tek combo:* mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day
> ...





> *Treatments for Shedding​*1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b...rlic&x=14&y=22
> 
> 2. Alter Ego Cren
> ...


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

*Frequently Asked Questions!*​


> _I thought this might be a useful thing to have - frequently asked questions about the products, uses, etc, etc, etc. PM JustKiya with questions, or post them in the thread, and I'll add them. _


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still using mega tek... Hopefully this will help me be more consisten with usage. I've been slacking lately.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

So, I'm going to have DH take my 'progress' pictures from Jan til now some point this week, I reckon. I put progress in quotes because I have not used MT at all this year. Okay, maybe once. Maybe, and I'm not totally sure that was in Jan and not Dec.  :blush3: 
So, I think it'll be most interesting seeing what - if any - growth I've gained without the use of MT.  
I'm making plans to get back on the bandwagon and be consistent, but - I dunno. My life has gotten busier, and I just need to figure out a new way to incorporate everything I want to do.


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still using MT/OCT.  Please add me to the 09 challenge!  Thank you!


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sign me up for MT/OCT


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have any progress for 2008 because I decided to use OCT/MT to help me transition but I am so in for the 2009 challenge!  I'll get some pics of my BC tonight.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 2, 2009)

Still in this...........


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 2, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> *Please PM JustKiya to be added to this list!
> If you were a challenger last year, and are using the same product(s) please just post in the thread and let me know.  *​
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kiya


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Thanks Kiya



 Did you used to be 1969?


----------



## laurenashLey (Mar 2, 2009)

OCT sign me up!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

I won't be able to post progress pics until I return home after March 20th, 2009 JK. Until then, you can add me in for now though. Thanks.


----------



## J Glazin (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi sign me up im using mega tek. i actually just used it on march 1 Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 2, 2009)

No problem, Aggie - I can't wait to see them!


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 2, 2009)

I am also in,considering I am using MT!


----------



## tatambabyy (Mar 2, 2009)

add me please just kiya=] I will post progress pics tomorrow on wash day


----------



## The Princess (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay...I don't think im going to get anything more or less from now until 
Mar 9th..

So here is my starting pic... I just got my hair straightened last Saturday.

Matter of fact I just did an overnight with OCT last night.


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Hi JustKiya*, *could you please sign me up for the challenge, am going to be using megaTek.  Shall use the pic in my sig as starting pic, am in braids right now.*


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 2, 2009)

Progress pictures in my Fotki. Please sign me up for the new MT/OCT Challenge. I'm still using Ovation Cell Therapy. Thanks.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 2, 2009)

Add me! Add me!! Using MT and Bee Mine RELIGIOUSLY!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im still using MT (been slacking, but Im going to get back to my regular routine), please add to me to the list.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in!  I'll be using OCT and MT.


----------



## carletta (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still in !!!!! Im currently using megatek.......I will receieve my ovation tomorrow on 3/3/09 & will start using that...... my newgrowth is like WOW already from the megatek !!!!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll make sure to add this the 2009 challenges list.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm still MTing so I'm in too.


----------



## ajacks (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in for a second year using MT and OCT.  I will post pictures next weekend.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Mar 2, 2009)

I wanna join but that means I need to buy my Mega-Tek like tonight so I can get it delivered at a decent time during the challenge, If you ladies don't mind me jumpin in a day or two late that is..... pretty please...off to order some MT! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in this year!  Been debating it since last year.  I'm ordering my product tonight and will be using Mega-Tek mixed with WGO.


----------



## runwaydream (Mar 2, 2009)

im in. i've been using OCT/MT for a few mths now. my OCT is almost done and when it is ill probably just stick to the MT


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 2, 2009)

im in... i already have my oct.. when i finish that.. i will buy some mt! happy growing girls!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 2, 2009)

excellent job arranging and presenting info, justkiya, *hatsoff*, maybe you can help me in waistlength cocktail, huh?  {smooches} ~B*

add me to the roster, 'kay?


----------



## krysstyle1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would love to join the challenge. Please sign me up. I just started using Mega-Tek last week! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey JustKiya,

I wanna continue with the challenge.  I'm currently using MT and OCT.  Did you or anyone else see my post before the old thread closed?  I need some advice badly ladies and I know you all have much wisdom to impart on a lost newbie.  I'm trying to grow it to the floor !!! (Well actually to APL).

TIA


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey there, Kiya!!  I would like to be added.   :bouncegre

As an aside, you do so much great work for this challenge, and I am pretty stunned by how detailed and organized you are.  Thank you for this thread!  We appreciate all you do!!!!

Can't wait to see your progress...

Love,
cj


----------



## hardymem (Mar 3, 2009)

id like to continue on, using OCT but can't post updates until relaxer in a few weeks.  My hair is a mess right now.  Still using twice a week and sometimes as a treatment after showering.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi JustKiya,

I have been using OCT for about 3 wks now so I don't want to judge any progress yet but please add me to the challenge and  I will be using the picture in my siggie as my starting point. Thank you so much for all you are and all you do!


----------



## Tamrin (Mar 3, 2009)

I would like to Join Justkiya.. I'm using OCT and MT.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> No problem, Aggie - I can't wait to see them!


 
Thanks JK.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there with MT and OCT  Already sent the PM to be added this go around!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 3, 2009)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> I wanna join but that means I need to buy my Mega-Tek like tonight so I can get it delivered at a decent time during the challenge, If you ladies don't mind me jumpin in a day or two late that is..... pretty please...off to order some MT! Whoo hoo!!



No problem at all to start a lil late! Be sure to take your starting pics, too.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> excellent job arranging and presenting info, justkiya, *hatsoff*, maybe you can help me in waistlength cocktail, huh?  {smooches} ~B*
> 
> add me to the roster, 'kay?



Added, and what kinda help are you looking for? PM me....  



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey JustKiya,
> 
> I wanna continue with the challenge.  I'm currently using MT and OCT.  Did you or anyone else see my post before the old thread closed?  I need some advice badly ladies and I know you all have much wisdom to impart on a lost newbie.  I'm trying to grow it to the floor !!! (Well actually to APL).
> 
> TIA



I didn't see it - I thought everyone had been answered - maybe copy it over here, and we can chat about it? 

I'm so thrilled that there is still so much enthusiasm for this challenge! I'm seeing new names and old ones - this is gonna be a wonderful hair growing year!!!!


----------



## Katrice (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi JustKiya

Please add me to the challenge. I'm looking forward to my results with OCT.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 3, 2009)

So this my repost from the last MT/OCT thread...

 just wanted to check in. I've been using the MT/OCT mix with EOs and Vitamin E oil on Tues, Th, Sat on my scalp at night and cover with a satin scarf. Once every other week I put it on the length of my hair (usually tues if I remember) and bun it up til I cowash (wed).

I can definitely say I have more thickness and a more defined curl pattern. I'm not too sure about longer hair. I was having less breakage and shedding but I still feel like I haven't gotten it under control. 

So can the LCHF veterans or any knowledgable person help me with my questions.
1. Is MT/OCT very drying? Or is my hard water and cold weather contributing to my dry hair?  I do use Elasta mango butter twice a day on my hair and seal.
2. Should I increase my MT/OCT to 4 times a week?
3. Do I need to do less moisturing DCs and step up my protein (MT or otherwise)? 
__________________


I love being on this forum because everyone is so supportive and  knowledgable.  My hair would probably be all over the floor if it wasn't for LHCF.  Thank you to everyone. Thank you JK for this great challenge.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 3, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So this my repost from the last MT/OCT thread...
> 
> just wanted to check in. I've been using the MT/OCT mix with EOs and Vitamin E oil on Tues, Th, Sat on my scalp at night and cover with a satin scarf. Once every other week I put it on the length of my hair (usually tues if I remember) and bun it up til I cowash (wed).
> 
> ...



1) They can be, yes, definitely. 
2) If you have time, definitely! 
3) Oh, no. I'd think the other way around. 

To be sure that I understand you - you apply MT to your scalp Tu/Th/Sat, and apply it to your length and leave it on overnight every other Tue? 

How often are you DC'ing? My persona goal is to DC twice a week (usually Wed/Sat) any week I'm using MT every day (5 days, usually). If your hair feel dry, and you still think you are seeing some breakage, I think - based on my understanding - that you most likely have more than enough protien going on, and adding an extra DC in during the week would be most helpful. 

Aggie has a very useful and supportive DC challenge running right now - it really goes hand in hand with this challenge, too.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 3, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> 1) They can be, yes, definitely.
> 2) If you have time, definitely!
> 3) Oh, no. I'd think the other way around.
> 
> ...



This is really helpful to read;  based on what you wrote here, this is why I sometimes experience breakage and at other times, I don't.  I need to up my moisture!!

cj


----------



## angenoir (Mar 3, 2009)

JustKiya

Please add me to the challenge for 2009. I am now using OCT. I switched from Megatek.

Thanks!


----------



## phyl73 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey JK!   I'm still going strong.  Using a mixture of MT/Ovation.  Please add me to this challenge.  Hopefully my pics will show.






January 26, 2009             March 3, 2009





This is from today
3-3-09


----------



## tatambabyy (Mar 3, 2009)

well here you go ladies!
the pictures are pretty self explanatory.
Month two;lets go!


----------



## Sieda (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in! Pls add me  Oct/MT


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey there.   I am using MT/OCT mix.   Here is my official March pic.   I can't wait to post my Mar 2010 pics.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 3, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> 1) They can be, yes, definitely.
> 2) If you have time, definitely!
> 3) Oh, no. I'd think the other way around.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks JK.

I'm going to start applying my mix 4 times a week. M,T,Th,Sat.  I haven't consistently been applying to my hair like I want.  I have been DCing Wed and Sun and joined the DDDC challenge to help me with that task.  

I'm still trying to figure this journey out but its definitely getting better.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## raloftin (Mar 3, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge please.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey JK add me to the challenge!! I am using MT/OCT mix everyday. I deep condition and wash or cowash 3x a week. I started Megatek Jan. 17 and OCT Feb. 10 so I havent had enough time to show my progress!


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Mar 3, 2009)

Please add me again, JK.  I came in on the tail end of the last challenge and have only been using OCT for a little over a month.  I'm not sure about growth, but I shole got my BLING back!  No more dull looking strands.  I also added some color and my hair is !!!  Me likey, so far!  I will post pics this weekend.


----------



## mzperkins (Mar 3, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge...I will be using MT


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 3, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Hey there, Kiya!! I would like to be added. :bouncegre
> 
> As an aside, you do so much great work for this challenge, and I am pretty stunned by how detailed and organized you are. Thank you for this thread! We appreciate all you do!!!!
> 
> ...


 
So you are officially in now? Good welcome aboard.  How is it working out so far?


----------



## Msstarr718 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im in still using Mega-tek...


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 4, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> So you are officially in now? Good welcome aboard.  How is it working out so far?



Yeah...I'm in. Officially, that is.  LOL I have been using it since Aug/Sept 08, so it's about time I came in here since I ask so many questions and make so many doggone comments.  

It's going well.  I think I have some progress to show with my Fotki pics, the last one being in February.  I intend to update again in a little over two weeks after we get back from the US for a short trip.  I only have 3 progress pics since all I want to show is length when I get some....

Are you going to post your progress again?  You have had some really remarkable growth in such a short time!  I can't wait until everyone who took the challenge posts where they were a year ago and where they are now.  So exciting!!!

HHG!
cj


----------



## Nya33 (Mar 4, 2009)

Please add me JK

I don't have a starting pic as i am in braids, the closest is my siggy and i hope i have grown a bit since then.

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 4, 2009)

raloftin said:


> Please add me to the challenge please.



Sure thing hun - what product are you using??


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still on the MT Kiya, please add me. Thanks hunny!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 4, 2009)

I was just going through some of the progress threads from the old challenges for a bit of inspiration.

My hair is doing well with the MT and Bee Mine. My hair is sooo much thicker and the strands are starting to grow down. We'll see when I relax in May (?)

So anywhoooo....I'm glad to see all the challengers that are joining up and when we have our first check in date, that we have all made some progress, using MT/OCT on a CONSISTENT basis, and will post pictures for everyone to see!!!

MT user for life.....SMS


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 4, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hey there.   I am using MT/OCT mix.   Here is my official March pic.   I can't wait to post my Mar 2010 pics.




I know I have said this before, but your hair is growing like a weed!!!  It's so pretty and healthy.  Have you ever been past SL previously?  (Forgive me if you have told this story before.)  I've never been past just grazing the tops of my shoulders in some parts.  My hair is longer now as as adult than it's even been and I don't really don't how to act with it or what to do other than roller set and leave it alone.  lol

Anyway...your hair is just beautiful.  Great progress!

cj


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 4, 2009)

Melodie, my hair has never been past NL throughout my entire life. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 5, 2009)

I am still using Mega Tek
Back view when I started
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/mega-tek-challenge/dsc00165.html
Back view taken January 2009
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/165-days-of-using-m/backview.html
Back stretched August 2008
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/mega-tek-challenge/dsc00172.html
Back stretched January 2009 me holding my back hair. 
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/165-days-of-using-m/backstretchedmyfingers.html

This is a beautiful product, I am up for March 2009, more money is coming to me now, so I will get Oct as soon as it, I will use the combination. I will let you know Kiya.
ps: ayodele


----------



## hardymem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am really discouraged because I really don't see a huge difference.  I can barely tell my new growth this quarter because I am 7 weeks post and my then my new growth is usually going crazy.  Since using OCT, my hair kind of blends with my new growth if that makes sense.  Does it change your hair's texture or what.  When I feel down my back my hair is definately longer, but looks to me like I have less than quarter of an inch and I usually normally get 1/2 to one inch a month.  I am waiting on my relaxer in a couple of weeks to see if there is a difference.  I was looking for more pictures showing growth with OCT/MT on relaxed heads but find very few.  Any suggestions.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 5, 2009)

Hardymem--I think when you relax, you'll see a difference. I didn't think my hair grew either because of some shrinkage but when I did a corrective, even after using MT for a week, I saw a huge difference.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 5, 2009)

hardymem said:


> I am really discouraged because I really don't see a huge difference.  I can barely tell my new growth this quarter because I am 7 weeks post and my then my new growth is usually going crazy.  Since using OCT, my hair kind of blends with my new growth if that makes sense.  Does it change your hair's texture or what.  When I feel down my back my hair is definately longer, but looks to me like I have less than quarter of an inch and I usually normally get 1/2 to one inch a month.  I am waiting on my relaxer in a couple of weeks to see if there is a difference.  I was looking for more pictures showing growth with OCT/MT on relaxed heads but find very few.  Any suggestions.



Don't lose hope yet, Hardymem!! Several ladies have noticed that using MT makes their new growth much softer/less kinky, and I know there were several ladies who never stretched their relaxers, and were able to do some pretty impressive stretches while using MT because of the change to their texture. 
I'd definitely wait til your relaxer, and see what you think.


----------



## 81Stardust (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright I'm in. I just got my Megatek today and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey girls.. Im going to be running out of OCT soon and I want to get a jump start on ordering the MT... Which online site can i get this the cheapest?


----------



## jmac (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok ladies, this will be my first challenge.  I got my Mega Tek today.  I will post pics when I wash this weekend,  Happy hair-growing!!!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Mar 6, 2009)

I'M in for another year. MT and OCT for me, Please. 

J/K, thanks for all you do...organizing, motivating, researching and counseling. You are appreciated!!

Question:
Does anyone else notice brand new hair-like baby fuzz? I am apparently growing hair where I didnt know I had lost it. I knew some of my hair had fallen out but, I have fuzzy new hair springing up all over my head. It has gotten thick and now I have an underlayer of hair like and undercoat that makes all my sleek styles puffy. Almost like new growth on a relaxed head but, I am natural.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 6, 2009)

OCT/MT has changed my hair texture.  Normally when I have NG it's really tight and coily at the root.  But now my curls are looser.  I hope it stays that way, while I transition.


----------



## monikr (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm in w/ MT for another round.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 6, 2009)

lusciousladie07 said:


> Hey girls.. Im going to be running out of OCT soon and I want to get a jump start on ordering the MT... Which online site can i get this the cheapest?



Hey Lusciousladie, JK has compiled a very helpful list on page one of this thread of online suppliers. Have a look there, you're sure to find something. Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Tyra (Mar 6, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> I'M in for another year. MT and OCT for me, Please.
> 
> J/K, thanks for all you do...organizing, motivating, researching and counseling. You are appreciated!!
> 
> ...


 

Me too.
At first I was worried about the hair around my edges breaking and then one day I realized that not what's left of hair that has broken off that's new hair that has grown in. And I'm talking within a couple of weeks. I hadn't even noticed that I was missing any. Then here it comes just sprouting right on out of no where.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey JK, would you please add http://www.tailgator.co.uk to the suppliers bit for UK ladies please?


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am being a good girl and checking in.  Did my OT treatments on Monday and Tuesdays which are my regular days and will do another on Sat.  So far I see that my hair is getting much stronger and less breakage!  By the way, after doing the treatment, I moisturized by doing an oil rinse with Red Palm Oil and Conditioner.  I received a tub of it about as big as my house and began using it.  Justkiya help a sista out and please tell me how you use yours and any other pertinent info you can give me for it, I understand you use it faithfully.   Thank you for aiding me in my investigation!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 6, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am being a good girl and checking in.  Did my OT treatments on Monday and Tuesdays which are my regular days and will do another on Sat.  So far I see that my hair is getting much stronger and less breakage!  By the way, after doing the treatment, I moisturized by doing an oil rinse with Red Palm Oil and Conditioner.  I received a tub of it about as big as my house and began using it.*  Justkiya help a sista out and please tell me how you use yours and any other pertinent info you can give me for it, I understand you use it faithfully.*  Thank you for aiding me in my investigation!!



You talking about the Red Palm Oil? Ooooh, I love the stuff. 

Urm, I use it a _*lot*_ on my skin - I actually make a mix of several oils and butters in a big old mason jar, and that's the houses 'lotion' - it's wonderful, cheap, free of gunk I don't want to be rubbing on my skin, and lasts forever. 

I use the RPO in my hair 'finisher', which is a mix of butters, oils, and conditioner - it's my leave-in/moisturizer/twist butter. 

I use it in the Caramel Treatment, too. 

My hair isn't all that fond of straight oils, so I don't think I've ever applied it directly to my hair, raw. If I ever wanted to grease my scalp, I'd certainly use it for that  I think I might do that, just on GP.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 6, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> You talking about the Red Palm Oil? Ooooh, I love the stuff.
> 
> Urm, I use it a _*lot*_ on my skin - I actually make a mix of several oils and butters in a big old mason jar, and that's the houses 'lotion' - it's wonderful, cheap, free of gunk I don't want to be rubbing on my skin, and lasts forever.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much, I used it straight the other day and was not that impressed so I will try it with coconut and jojoba oil which my hair seems to like already.  I have to do SOMETHING WITH IT cause I have enought to last me from here to kingdom come!  I will try it on the body too but I noticed during my wash out in the tub that the RPO that was rinsed into the bathwater made my skin extra soft and I had a SOUL GLOW GIRL!  Let me know if you have any other recipes or ideas that I can do with tha RPO baby, RPO!!!!! Got RPO???


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 6, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> Thank you so much, I used it straight the other day and was not that impressed so I will try it with coconut and jojoba oil which my hair seems to like already.  I have to do SOMETHING WITH IT cause I have enought to last me from here to kingdom come!  I will try it on the body too but I noticed during my wash out in the tub that the RPO that was rinsed into the bathwater made my skin extra soft and I had a SOUL GLOW GIRL!  Let me know if you have any other recipes or ideas that I can do with tha RPO baby, RPO!!!!! Got RPO???



Seriously, use it on your skin! Esp. if you smooth it over your skin while it's still a lil damp, fresh out the shower??? Girl! Your skin will get softer, too - DH is always commenting on how soft I am, now.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 6, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Seriously, use it on your skin! Esp. if you smooth it over your skin while it's still a lil damp, fresh out the shower??? Girl! Your skin will get softer, too - DH is always commenting on how soft I am, now.




Where are you guys getting your RPO? Camden Grey is constantly out of it. I have been wanting some for a number of months now...I'm so jealous...

cj


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 6, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Where are you guys getting your RPO? Camden Grey is constantly out of it. I have been wanting some for a number of months now...I'm so jealous...
> 
> cj



 hook-ups.  

On the real, post on the Hair Swap board here - I've actually gotten all of mine from other people selling theirs - all CamdenGrey, too.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 6, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Where are you guys getting your RPO? Camden Grey is constantly out of it. I have been wanting some for a number of months now...I'm so jealous...
> 
> cj


 
I got mine from mountainroseherbs.com, they sent me a big ol gallon size, I did not know I was ordering that much, I think it was like 14 dollars or so, I can't remember cause I am always ordering stuff!


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Mar 6, 2009)

Knowledge is Power said:


> Please add me again, JK. I came in on the tail end of the last challenge and have only been using OCT for a little over a month. I'm not sure about growth, but I shole got my BLING back! No more dull looking strands. I also added some color and my hair is !!! Me likey, so far! I will post pics this weekend.


 

Just adding a March 2009 starting pic, like I said I would. As far as the hair color, the pic does not do it justice. The color is bangin' IRL. My greys are actually a firey red and the rinse on top makes my dark brown hair look burgandyish. I focused the color application from my roots to about halfway down my strands, so the colors seems to fade into my natural color! I've gotten MANY compliments on it!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2009)

I fell off on the Megatek but I still have 3/4 of a bottle left. I'm going to start back on it.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 6, 2009)

Still using MT mixture.  Please add me to the list!! 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## TdotGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

I have MT now. Could I be added to the list to please? Thanks.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2009)

Im such a loser I only use OCT one time this week, but at least I left it on overnight.  Im also 6 week. Im going to make it my goal, to use it 3 times next week. 

I notice when I use OCT, I notice less hair in my shower drain catcher. 
Anyone else notice less shedding with OCT?


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2009)

Since you said that, I notice that my hair line is growing out crazy, and Im starting to grow hair on my forehead, almost close to any eddy, but not a point, but all the way down to my ear area on both sides. Its scary, cause I guess, I used to damage my hair so bad, I didn't realize I pulled out that hair, and it just now able to grow, and it won't stop. My baby hair is growing out of control. OCT really do bring hair follicles back to life. 

I love OCT.



grnidmonster said:


> I'M in for another year. MT and OCT for me, Please.
> 
> J/K, thanks for all you do...organizing, motivating, researching and counseling. You are appreciated!!
> 
> ...


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have baby fuzz coming in behind my ears.. I never knew I lost the hair there either.. maybe from my glasses...


----------



## The Princess (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay..I just applied OCT to the scalp and leaving it on overnight..


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in again this year, Kiya.  I used MT last year, I'm using OCT, but I think that I'll be buying more MT and mixing pretty soon.  Okay, so I'm using MT/OCT but not until I get my MT.

I'm confused.  My head hurts from thinking too much about it.


----------



## *Michelle* (Mar 8, 2009)

apemay1969 said:


> I'm in again this year, Kiya.  I used MT last year, I'm using OCT, but I think that I'll be buying more MT and mixing pretty soon.  Okay, so I'm using MT/OCT but not until I get my MT.
> 
> I'm confused.  My head hurts from thinking too much about it.



OMG, you're cracking me up! I'm thinking the same thing and I don't have either...can't decided which one, if any


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 8, 2009)

Checking in.  I didn't post in the previous thread very often so one of my goals for this challenge is provide more regular updates.

I'm still using MT.

Along with the Bootcamp and APL challenges and now the A-veda challenge I'm trying to keep my progress pictures consistent.  I won't have a "starting" picture until Mar 31st since I only get one heat pass per Bootcamp session and I use direct heat to show my length.

I'm still applying an MT mixture to my scalp 2-3 times a week.  I was co-washing 3 times a week but this cold weather made it impractical.  So now, I co-wash no more than 2 times a week.  Sunday is my DC day.  Currently I'm Hendigoing my hair.

I get shedding unless I do a garlic paste treatment.  The last one (fresh garlic vice dried powdered) ended in disaster and I lost a lot of length.  I will be happy, at the end of March, if I end up with the same length as my Dec 31st picture.  Yep, that's how much I lost.  I'm still growing at 0.5" per month which is normal pre-MT.  

My goal is thicker healthier hair (especially the edges) with retained length not faster growth.  So MT is the best choice for me.  My hair is a lot thicker and healthier which I achieved.  My edges are now getting longer.  For almost two year my edges especially around my neck would not grow.  Now I need to do better at achieving the second part of my goal - retaining the length.  

The last two weeks (ETA: actually one week) I reintroduced my hair to ACV rinses and I can't believe I ever stopped.  I got lazy and I paid for it.  Now, my hair is a lot stronger.  Since I have a lot of gray hair around my edges I include a sage infusion in my ACV rinses.  Also, this cold weather is causing my hair to dry out more than usual which I didn't think was possible.  My ends are breaking more (1/8" to 1/4") so for today I included Irish Moss, Marshmallow Root and Oatmeal along with the sage in my ACV rinse.  I added the herbs and oatmeal to combat frizzing and to provide slip.  I thought about adding a little bit of my Revlon Porosity Control to my ACV rinse but changed my mind.  Of course, that doesn't mean I won't do it at a later date.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 8, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Seriously, use it on your skin! Esp. if you smooth it over your skin while it's still a lil damp, fresh out the shower??? Girl! Your skin will get softer, too - DH is always commenting on how soft I am, now.


 

Does it give you a reddish/orangey tint on your skin? It got on the counter and it was an orange color.


----------



## Golden*Brown (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in again. I'll stick with OCT. Hoping it will help while I'm transitioning.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Mar 8, 2009)

I stopped with OCT when I started Henna treatments.  You can add me to the list.  For now it's OCT only.  I will eventually do OCT/MT toogether.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone apply MT to wet hair and just apply like a leave in?
I've also baggied with it but when I do it that way, I get headaches. Once I mix it with Bee mine or WGO, the headaches subside...


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Mar 8, 2009)

Im in. Im Ive already started the last week in Feb. I'm also doing the India hair powders and oils challenge. As far as I can tell it stopped my shedding. But, I am having issues with heaches....any suggstions?


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 8, 2009)

Someone mentioned in the other thread that they got better results using MT when they exercised..So today I put it on my scalp before I work out.. I will post results in a week to see if I made any progress...


----------



## grnidmonster (Mar 8, 2009)

Tyra said:


> Me too.
> At first I was worried about the hair around my edges breaking and then one day I realized that not what's left of hair that has broken off that's new hair that has grown in. And I'm talking within a couple of weeks. I hadn't even noticed that I was missing any. Then here it comes just sprouting right on out of no where.


 

Thanks Tyra, I thought I was going crazy!!! I would find new hair and like you I thought I had protein overload and it was breaking, then, I realized it was new growth in places that I didnt know I was missing hair. Then I started tripping and thinking my hair loss was getting worse instead of better and that is why I am finding new hair...I think I am just growing more hair and it will soon be much thicker. Like I said, I have "undergrowth"


----------



## twilight80 (Mar 8, 2009)

I was on the last challenge but since last week I have switched to OCT. I will be using OCT for the new challenge.


----------



## val04 (Mar 9, 2009)

Im in! I bought OCT in february, but havent used it much...I had a crazy schedule! But now that things are settling down, I'll be using it at least three times a week! I already shed without OCT, so I am a little worry of the possible extra shedding... But I'll see as I go along!

Wish u all the best!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 9, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I fell off on the Megatek but I still have 3/4 of a bottle left. I'm going to start back on it.



I was wondering where you were!! How are thangs? 



Chameleonchick said:


> Does it give you a reddish/orangey tint on your skin? It got on the counter and it was an orange color.



I haven't noticed it on myself or DH (who is a bit lighter than I - would show up easier on him, I think). 



crownofglory1985 said:


> Im in. Im Ive already started the last week in Feb. I'm also doing the India hair powders and oils challenge. As far as I can tell it stopped my shedding. But, I am having issues with heaches....any suggstions?



Use less. Anytime I've gotten headaches from MT, I was using a LOT of it at a time......


----------



## Kismet79 (Mar 9, 2009)

JustKiya, please add me to the list.  I will be MT'ing it up this year.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 9, 2009)

Reporting in so I can stay down for tha cause!

Did my OCT today and let it sit for 1 hour with a shower cap on.  It is so funny when I am applying it on my scalp, my new growth feels like ultra fine baby hair but after it sits for a while it begins getting hard.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 10, 2009)

I started megatex today! I just co-washed with Suave humectant for the very first time ( 2 thumbs up) after detangling all this texlax and relaxed hair with tons and tons of olive oil! I am now applying megatax(mixed with EVOO) to my damp scalp... APL.. PLZ COME SOOON!

PIC ADDED!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Mar 10, 2009)

*I'm in...I just used MT last night...i'll probably use that until i get some more oct and then alternate again...hopefully i'll get growth between now and May...*


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Mar 10, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Does anyone apply MT to wet hair and just apply like a leave in?
> I've also baggied with it but when I do it that way, I get headaches. Once I mix it with Bee mine or WGO, the headaches subside...


 
*I did last night...i just applied it to my entire head and massaged my scalp a little bit...i went to bed with my shower cap on and woke up with a massive headache...i thought it was just a coincedence....maybe i'll go back to applying it to my scalp only, that way i'm not using as much and it won't cause a massive headache.*


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 10, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I did last night...i just applied it to my entire head and massaged my scalp a little bit...i went to bed with my shower cap on and woke up with a massive headache...i thought it was just a coincedence....maybe i'll go back to applying it to my scalp only, that way i'm not using as much and it won't cause a massive headache.*



Yup...LOL that's what happened to me! But when I do this with WGO or Bee Mine, I don't get that headache. I'm trying desperately to let this soak into my head for optimal penetration LMAO!

But seriously....I just ordered another bottle of MT. By me using my Bee Mine?MT mix, I'm able to stretch this out. I'm trying to hit APL in June 09 or BUST!

Today, I wet my hair a little. MT has made my roots revert something awful so I have to wet it to at least wear my "Megatek Bun" I apply it to my scalp (wet) and then apply to the length of my hair. Place in a bun and tie down with a scarf.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 10, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I did last night...i just applied it to my entire head and massaged my scalp a little bit...i went to bed with my shower cap on and woke up with a massive headache...i thought it was just a coincedence....maybe i'll go back to applying it to my scalp only, that way i'm not using as much and it won't cause a massive headache.*




Deleted...


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm gonna try to remember to get a length shot - either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 13, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I did last night...i just applied it to my entire head and massaged my scalp a little bit...i went to bed with my shower cap on and woke up with a massive headache...i thought it was just a coincedence....maybe i'll go back to applying it to my scalp only, that way i'm not using as much and it won't cause a massive headache.*


 
You know, I came on here to talk about this headache and stomacheache, I have because of this OCT.  I miss my MT.  It's only been on my head for 30 minutes.  

Off to rinse and DC.


----------



## ajacks (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my March start point.  Ignore my little afro at the top, this was right before I got my sew-in.  I had some breakage in the middle and sides from my Henna experience so I am so ready for this challenge.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm still in. I mix my MT with my left over BT.  It seems to be going VERY well!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 13, 2009)

Ajacks-Your hair is growing well! Got another bottle of MT today. Not gonna run out this time!


----------



## KdsLady09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Please add me to the list.  I will be using MT.  I mix my MT with about tbsp of rosewater and a tsp of BeeMine in an applicator bottle.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love MEGATEX! I has completely controlled the breakage btw my texlaxed and relaxed hair!!! and it so soft and manageable. Its only my first week so growth has come thru yet... Imma give it a couple of months for that.


----------



## trinigal27 (Mar 14, 2009)

Checking in. I applied mega-Tek every night to my scalp this week, so far so good but am going to rest off it for the weekend and reapply again on Monday. 
Wishing you ladies a wonderful weekend!


----------



## uwrong (Mar 14, 2009)

i just started last week and my hair is very short.(i was having a moment and cut off my hair) any way It smells so good and I feel like its workifng already ..(maybe im just very enthusiastic ) im gonna post some pictures soon


----------



## winnettag (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok, I'm 5 days late, but I put my starting pics in my fotki in the length comparison album.  I took them today (tried to upload them here but it didn't work for some reason)  
I'll be keeping my hair in cornrows, braids or kinky twists for at least the next 6-8 weeks and applying OCT 3 times per week.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 14, 2009)

Alright ladies,

I am on a roll I think this is my fourth report in, and I am getting some pretty good growth although I don't know how much.  My nape seems to be in a foot race all of its own as it is really getting longer so that is what I am going by.  Also, the more that I use OCT the softer my hair gets with each treatment so its all good!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 15, 2009)

Applying MT to scalp daily/every other day. I'll post pics at the end of the month if that's okay please...


----------



## The Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

I notice with OCT that my NG is more managable, its not coiling as much like it usually do.


----------



## lillylovely (Mar 16, 2009)

I am new to LHCF  but count me in. I am using Ovation. I did BC in Aug 08 and have only grown 3inches since thenerplexed. I now have 5 inches of hair on my head - hope Ovation can speed things up. Nice to share the journey with others - now need to start taking some pics... haven't even worked out how to create an avatar yet



Imagine me, loving what I see, when the mirror looks at me.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome lillylovely!!!! If you go to your User CP - there is a whole bunch of links that will allow you to customize everything!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm currently bagging my head overnight with OCT for maximum absorption.


----------



## Pamsc (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm in on the challenge. I use OCT every other day on my scalp, sometimes I apply it to the length of my hair. I have been using it for about 5-6 weeks. It has grown more, but I would like the thickness to come through....I'll give it more time. Now if only I could tame this shedding It's driving me crazy!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 17, 2009)

The shedding will slow down, Pam....  With OCT, you see length first, then the thickness - it'll come, it'll come.....


----------



## Pamsc (Mar 17, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> The shedding will slow down, Pam....  With OCT, you see length first, then the thickness - it'll come, it'll come.....


 

Thanks for the encouragement. Yu have no idea how on time this inspiration is!  I was wondering if I should stop using it altogether, then I realized I twist my hair every 2-3 weeks ( protective style under wig) so I would have more shedding than normal anyway.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Mar 17, 2009)

i slacked during spring break but im now back on it. i need to take some pics...i now use OCT only like same day i wash or the day before and MT on other days.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 17, 2009)

Checking in with using MT almost everyday mixed with BT!


----------



## Adaj (Mar 18, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge! I will be using MT. i will try to post my starting pic on Friday.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome!! :woohoo2:


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 18, 2009)

Update: Last night was the first night I slacked on applying my MegaTek mix.  I apply it 3 times a week.  I did a mini-length check and noticed my bangs are just past my nose.  When I started using MegaTek in Nov my bangs were at my eyebrows.  So even though I had a set-back earlier I'm happy with the growth I've achieved.  Now I just need to stop doing stupid stuff to my hair to retain the length.


----------



## Papoose (Mar 18, 2009)

Count me in, count me in, count me in!!! I've really been slacking on my hair lately and I need this challenge.  I'v eonly used MT here and there since Oct.  I used it 3/1, but I need to develop a routine.  Any suggestions?


----------



## The Princess (Mar 18, 2009)

Just checking in, put OCT on the scalp for a couple hours then CoWash with Motions Silk Protein.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 19, 2009)

Wearing a stocking cap weave so I'm putting the MT on hiatus for just two weeks. But I upped my Biotin to 5000 mcg with 1000 mg of Vitamin C for the "biotin bumps".

WIll be back on my MT/Bee Mine grind very soon.


----------



## lillylovely (Mar 19, 2009)

Last night I noticed loads of new inch long grey hairs all over my head. I don' t know whether to laugh cos I know something good is happening  - or cry. I think I read in another thread that the grey hairs eventually change to your natural colour. But this stuff (OCT) is working - I have been using it for just under 4 weeks now and I have seen some length and now hopefully thickness. But grey hairs.. I didnt bargain on that!



_Imagine me, loving what I see, when the, mirror looks at me...._


----------



## kjeneen (Mar 19, 2009)

I know it's late in the game but I would really love to join this challenge, especially since I've been using OCT for about 3 weeks now and have been tempted to throw in the towel due to shedding.  Point being, I could use the additional support.

For shedding, I have been adding garlic oil to my cowashes and DC's, but honestly, cutting open those little slippery capsules is beginning to take its toll on my patience.  So to prevent ampitating a finger, I'm looking for a liquid garlic oil to add to my 3x per week cowash reggie.  Any suggestions??  

Note: I would like to prevent having to go out and purchase new products, as I'm seeking remission from my pj addiction.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 19, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Yeah...I'm in. Officially, that is. LOL I have been using it since Aug/Sept 08, so it's about time I came in here since I ask so many questions and make so many doggone comments.
> 
> It's going well. I think I have some progress to show with my Fotki pics, the last one being in February. I intend to update again in a little over two weeks after we get back from the US for a short trip. I only have 3 progress pics since all I want to show is length when I get some....
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure when I'll post more progress pictures. Maybe May.


----------



## Adaj (Mar 19, 2009)

OK Ladies, my MT should be coming in the mail soon.  It was a whopping $37--this better work and I hope to have results like some of you.  I need to hurry and post a pic of my hair now and post it. I will try and do this tomorrow...until then--Happy Growing!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome Papoose & kjeneen!!! 

kjeneen - the shedding will slow down/stop - it really will. And you'll have longer, thicker hair once you get through it. Personally, I didn't do anything for the shedding. 
You can make garlic oil though - fresh garlic cloves, a light oil (olive/jojoba/coconut), crush the cloves, dump them in the oil, let simmer on very very low on the stove for an hour or two - voila!


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm staring Megatek tomorrow, I'm so excited and hopeful!!!! it is too late to join???????


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 19, 2009)

Not at all, againstallodds!!! Welcome!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 19, 2009)

hey JustKiya, can you add me to the list? i am still using MT, but i want to try OCT.  i don't know what to do.  i wonder is it worth it or am i being greedy for growth?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 19, 2009)

I dunno. I'm on the same quandary. The price tag for OCT keeps telling me I don't really need it though - I could get 1/2 gallon of MT for that price!


----------



## kjeneen (Mar 19, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I dunno. I'm on the same quandary. The price tag for OCT keeps telling me I don't really need it though - I could get 1/2 gallon of MT for that price!


 
In that case, JustKiya, we're all in this boat together because as my OCT container empties, the price tag on MT is looking mighty appealing in spite of the fact that it didn't do diddly-squat for me the last time I tried it.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I dunno. I'm on the same quandary. The price tag for OCT keeps telling me I don't really need it though - I could get 1/2 gallon of MT for that price!



JustKiya--I've been thinking the same thing. I keep looking at my savings account...like< "Should I try OCT?" LOL...one day I'll do it.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 20, 2009)

Still applying MT to scalp pretty much daily. I mix it up with my homemade sulphur oil mix and MN. 6 days till I can take progress pics.....


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 20, 2009)

^^can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't wait for my niece to remove this sew-in. I soooo miss my MT and OCT.


----------



## -Love Love* (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in i use mt


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2009)

i ordered the OCT.  i just broke down and did it.  well my birthday is coming up, so this will be my birthday present to myself.  wow.  i feel better now that i was able to justify spending that much on one hair product.

i should have just stayed away from this site, but i did a search on Ovation and was reading Ovation Cell Therapy is the Truth thread.  i just became so weak.


----------



## The Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Im checkin in..Well I knew I wasn't going crazy. I use OCT and before I thought I notice my hair growing within 2 weeks. So I thought I would use a little longer.
 Well I went to the the Hairdresser today, to get my usual flatiron and get a trim. My hairdresser was like, OMG you have over an inch of NG, I laughed it off, she was like, NO im serious, You have over an inch of NG, and she was looking at it in amazement. She was like, I can't wait till you decide to relax, I can't wait to to see the results. 

See I knew i wasn't going crazy, OCT is the business. Im 7 weeks post right now.

Now if only I didn't get a trim, but I needed it badly.


----------



## soulie (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone mix the MT or OCT with BT?  I never was able to find a post on this....


----------



## trenise (Mar 22, 2009)

Please include me in the new challenge, Kiya. I'm doing the OCT line.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2009)

soulie said:


> Does anyone mix the MT or OCT with BT?  I never was able to find a post on this....



yeah some people do or they alternate, but i would like to know how that works.  i really don't want to read thousands of post trying to find the answer.


----------



## soulie (Mar 22, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> yeah some people do or they alternate, but i would like to know how that works. i really don't want to read thousands of post trying to find the answer.


 
Guess I'll start a new thread to ask!


----------



## Adaj (Mar 22, 2009)

i must be slow because i dont know how to add my fotki pics to my signature. i am trying to post my first pic to this thread so I can keep you all up to date.  Any of you know how to post the fotki or pikistrip?


----------



## Adaj (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, figured it out--I added my signature with my pikistrip, so now you guys can see where my starting length is. Let's Go MEGA-TEK! good luck, ladies!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Mar 22, 2009)

i signed up for this challenge and forgot to post anything! i just got a trim yesterday so it's a perfect time to start... i've been using megatek straight for maybe 6 weeks already. i am contemplating using one of the mixtures listed on the original post.

see starting pic attached, which is also in my fotki.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Mar 23, 2009)

To kinda give me a starting point, I did a Henna treatment at the same time I started this challenge around March 7th, so today, I noticed my gray's on the edges have grown out and also overall I have more new growth than normal. 
 I have been using the Mega-Tek mixed with some Jojoba oil every other night straight on the scalp. On the alternate days I am using the Surge Olive/Soy Bean oil mixed with Surge 14 Revitilizer with a touch of Sulphur powder.  I also put Avacado/Mango Butter on my ends to cut down on shedding. I am also washing every 3 to 4 days to reduce on the itchies.
This routine seems to really be working. I get my hair done every two weeks and touch up's every six weeks. At week four last week, my stylist questioned what week we were in since I had more growth than normal. I was quite excited. I can't wait to see how much growth I continue to gain.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 23, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i signed up for this challenge and forgot to post anything! i just got a trim yesterday so it's a perfect time to start... i've been using megatek straight for maybe 6 weeks already. i am contemplating using one of the mixtures listed on the original post.
> 
> see starting pic attached, which is also in my fotki.



Your hair is lovely...I know you chopped it off recently but still....lovely....
Were you using MT all this time?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh does anyone experience reversion with the MT? I put it on my scalp last night, and woke up looking like Percy Sledge!

What gives?


----------



## soulie (Mar 23, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Oh does anyone experience reversion with the MT? I put it on my scalp last night, and *woke up looking like Percy Sledge!*
> 
> What gives?


 


I use it on my scalp and never experience any reversion.  Did you only apply to the scalp or did you get a bunch of it on your NG possibly?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 23, 2009)

soulie said:


> I use it on my scalp and never experience any reversion.  Did you only apply to the scalp or did you get a bunch of it on your NG possibly?



Oh well I'm sure I've gotten it on the NG so that's why huh? I'm pretty heavy handed when it comes to products which is why I'm always running out.


----------



## MadameLaTigresse (Mar 23, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Well ladies, we've reached the end of the road - or at least, the end of this particular stretch of road.
> 
> It's been an exciting 12 months - from the first rush of excitement and disbelief around the incredible results of MT, to now - the final reveals for the 2008 Challenge.
> 
> ...


 

Hey JustKiya!  

Hope all is well.  PLEASE, PLEASE sign me up! I just cut about 3 inches of my hair (is this the famed "BC"?) and I just did a relaxer.  I have been using both Gro Aut Oils and OCT and MT so my hair is so thick and looks so much fuller especially with the hair cut which I did myself into a bob, just at nape length.  So that will be my starting point. I am getting a new camera this week so I will take pictures and post. Count me in. My regimen is simple... Gro Aut Oils, MT and OCT, applied directly on scalp 2-3 times per week and every week as a conditioner for 45 minutes then rinse out and follow with a deep conditioner. My next relaxer will be in 8 weeks.  I am not hiding my hair this time since I have cut it into a bob.  Plus, the hubby and my two teenage boys are raving over my hair! Talk to you all soon!!

MadameLaTigresse


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 23, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Im checkin in..Well I knew I wasn't going crazy. I use OCT and before I thought I notice my hair growing within 2 weeks. So I thought I would use a little longer.
> Well I went to the the Hairdresser today, to get my usual flatiron and get a trim. My hairdresser was like, OMG you have over an inch of NG, I laughed it off, she was like, NO im serious, You have over an inch of NG, and she was looking at it in amazement. She was like, I can't wait till you decide to relax, I can't wait to to see the results.
> 
> See I knew i wasn't going crazy, OCT is the business. Im 7 weeks post right now.
> ...



ACCCKKKK! No, no, no, hunny! You should _*never*_ get a trim when you have a lot of new growth - it totally throws off the appearance of your hemline - you should ONLY get trims after a fresh relaxer - that way every strand is as straight as it can be, so you can see the full length at the bottom and what really needs to be cut. 

:woohoo: for the wonderful new growth, though!! 



supermodelsonya said:


> Oh well I'm sure I've gotten it on the NG so that's why huh? I'm pretty heavy handed when it comes to products which is why I'm always running out.



Ouch! Be careful of being heavy handed with MT - I hope you are DC'ing quite often, esp. if you know it's getting on your NG - we don't want any protein overload type setbacks.  
*
Welcome new challengers!!! 
*


----------



## Adaj (Mar 23, 2009)

For those using Mega-Tek, do you part your hair all over and use it as if it's grease?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be resuming my MT treatment today and using it as a 15 minute protein treatment followed up by Dcing.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 23, 2009)

TJEANTY said:


> For those using Mega-Tek, do you part your hair all over and use it as if it's grease?



Basically, yup. Scalp grease, not hair grease.


----------



## sonia1965 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Justkiya,

Please add me in, I'm alternating between MT and OCT, and doing this every other day. I may step it up, but I'm in braids and wash/condition once a week. Many thanks.

Please use my siggie as a starting photo, taken in January 09 for now, will update at weekend.


----------



## Adaj (Mar 23, 2009)

thank you justkiya!


----------



## The Princess (Mar 23, 2009)

perplexed I guess I need a whooping, but I promise you, I was so disgussted with my hair, I almost cut it myself, there is not way I could have went another day with me looking like a mop head. I promise I won't do it again...But for now Im happy. 



JustKiya said:


> ACCCKKKK! No, no, no, hunny! You should _*never*_ get a trim when you have a lot of new growth - it totally throws off the appearance of your hemline - you should ONLY get trims after a fresh relaxer - that way every strand is as straight as it can be, so you can see the full length at the bottom and what really needs to be cut.
> 
> :woohoo: for the wonderful new growth, though!!
> 
> ...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks JustKiya! You are the best. My hair hearts protein so no protein overload here! 
: )


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just checking in....Been using my MT/OCT mix 4 days a week and MN in between.  I'm going to start using my mix as a protein treatment since my hair is in braids (my natural hair) and don't want to try anything new since I can't really gauge how its working.

I'm not sure how much growth I'm really getting been using it for almost 2 months.  I want to do a length check (possibly straighten) but its hard for me to tell even comparing photos.

*When people say they are getting the itchies does that mean that our hair is growing?erplexed*


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 24, 2009)

I was taking Biotin and started itching really bad in my crown area. WHen I took my sew in down, that is where I had the most growth. So I do correlate itching with growth...sometimes....LOL The "creepy crawly" feeling definitely = growth for me.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been doing really bad with the mega tek. I haven't used it in at least a week. I will apply some tonight!


----------



## Adaj (Mar 24, 2009)

futurescbride, i am looking at the growth you got from Jan-March, that is amazing! Keep whatever you are doing up! Looking good!


----------



## btrflyrose (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay,

I rarely post in hair care anymore, but I've been following these posts forever and after seeing and reading about all of you ladies wonderful progress have decided to try this for myself as well.

As soon as my products arrive, I plan on doing a mix of OCT/MT with oils, applying to my scalp (and only scalp with applicator) every other day.  

Right now my hair stretched probably comes just about to my shoulder blades, my goal is mid-back (past bra-strap).

And I also promise to document this journey with pics, because right now I don't have any on this site.

But I'm excited.

So please, add me to this challenge as OCT/MT mix!!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## phyl73 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm still MT/OCTing!  My puff is much fuller now.  I have to start taking monthly pictures of my hair growth.  I'm loving my natural hair.  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Mar 24, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Oh well I'm sure I've gotten it on the NG so that's why huh? I'm pretty heavy handed when it comes to products which is why I'm always running out.


 
What are you using to apply the MT/OCT?  Get one of those color applicator bottles with the really small applicator and use that.  It will really limit the amount you use (as long as you don't squeeze the bottle like you're trying to kill it)!


----------



## Finewine (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm back in. OCT. I'll see if my cam has any recent pics. If not, I'll take some shots when I wash this week. I'm cutting every relaxer until my layers are all gone, so my ends will look thicker before they get longer.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 24, 2009)

Haven't used OCT in about a week, still waiting on my order.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 25, 2009)

Still applying to scalp daily.


----------



## hothair (Mar 25, 2009)

I used MT for almost a year and OCT for 6 months and honestly I didn't see much difference in growth. The MT thickened my hair noticeably then I switched to OCT and.............nada. I now use the MT diluted on my cornrows (in a weave) and the OCT as just a conditioner.


----------



## monieluv (Mar 25, 2009)

don't forget about me.  i was in this challenge since Jan 09.  but i don't have much to update.  i had to stop using mega-tek for a while.  it was really drying my hair and making it feel like straw.  but i mixed it with some other moisturizer and apply every other day.  my hair is about an inch long now.  i will post pics later.  proud of the ladies getting results and good luck to the newbies.


----------



## Adaj (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried mixing MT and castor oil?  Like putting half and half in a bottle and using it that way?


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hey, just checking in,  I have kept up with my OCT treatments really well except for this week but as I flat ironed last week to check lenghth, I noticed a lot of improvement but a lot of shrinkage even after I flat ironed.  The reason why I say this is I flat ironed in January and my hair was much longer.  Do you all think my hair is thicker and that is making it seem shorter or what could be the difference?  *


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 25, 2009)

nevermind, bumping.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 26, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> *Hey, just checking in,  I have kept up with my OCT treatments really well except for this week but as I flat ironed last week to check lenghth, I noticed a lot of improvement but a lot of shrinkage even after I flat ironed.  The reason why I say this is I flat ironed in January and my hair was much longer.  Do you all think my hair is thicker and that is making it seem shorter or what could be the difference?  *



When you say it was longer in Jan, how long was it then compared to when you did your last length check?  What was the improvement you noticed?  Did the shrinkage occur when it was still dry or when it got wet?  Did you notice any excessive shedding or breakage?


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 26, 2009)

TJEANTY said:


> Has anyone tried mixing MT and castor oil?  Like putting half and half in a bottle and using it that way?



It's interesting you asked this question.  I just added castor oil to my MT mix last night for the first time to try it out.  I have mixed other oils in my MT besides castor and I noticed my scalp and new growth is moisturized.  I assume the castor oil will be beneficial but I don't know how a 50/50 solution will work.  The most I've done is 50% MT, 25% water ingredients (ie. aloe vera juice) and 25% oils.  I suggest making a small batch and trying it for a couple of weeks to see how your hair likes it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2009)

for shedding, is it better to take garlic pills or use a garlic shampoo?  i am going to be using OCT soon and i want to know which one i should get just in case.  i didn't have major shedding with MT.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw these two threads today on aloe vera and a light bulb went off in my head.
What do you do with your aloe vera gel? 
Aloe Vera Juice + Megatek = Hair Growth
I didn't get the growth I wanted these last three months using MT.  I thought it was because it was winter, I diluted it too much (60%) and/or I didn't apply it often enough (only 3x's/week)   But after reading how MT and aloe vera makes a good combination I realized I didn't put aloe vera juice in my last mixture (created Jan 15th).  The first time I used MT (Oct/Nov 08) I added aloe vera juice to the mix and I liked the results.  My edges recovered and my hair got thicker.  So with my second mixture I expected the increased growth in length since I achieved the thickness the first time.  My growth was barely 0.5"/month.  When I made my 3rd MT mix last night I did add aloe vera juice but only b/c I wanted to make space in my 'fridge.  I didn't realize until today that I may have solved my issue.  I plan on applying it every night.  I will post an update on whether adding the AV juice worked or not.  BTW my latest mixture is diluted even more to 50% MT.


----------



## trenise (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are my progress pictures through March. I have been using the OCT since Oct. of last year.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 26, 2009)

Yay! I love progress pics! Great job! What is your regular growth rate?


----------



## trenise (Mar 26, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Yay! I love progress pics! Great job! What is your regular growth rate?


 
I started to mention that. I get about 1/4 inch a month. Usually my hair then breaks off when it gets past my neck. This time it's not breaking off.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Well that is awesome!!!!!!!!^^ I can't wait to see my progress in May when I relax.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 27, 2009)

Still MTing regularly.

My progress pics as promised...





I think my hair's averaging 0.5'' a month, and it seems thicker too. Can't wait till my next progress pics in June.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 27, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Still MTing regularly.
> 
> My progress pics as promised...
> 
> ...



i am looking to get your progress some time next month!  good growing girl!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 27, 2009)

JAXHAIR--GREAT JOB!


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 27, 2009)

Ivy Santolina said:


> When you say it was longer in Jan, how long was it then compared to when you did your last length check? What was the improvement you noticed? Did the shrinkage occur when it was still dry or when it got wet? Did you notice any excessive shedding or breakage?


 
*It is the weirdest thing, I don't have excessive shedding or breakage and my hair looks really healthy but something has changed about it, when I flat ironed in Jan, my hair was easily shoulder length and I was so proud because my hair was "swangin" but now it barely looked neck length so I am wondering who stole my length!  erplexed Two things I think I can attribute this too, either I did not take the time to flat iron as aggresively as before or the OCT has thickened my hair to the point where I have major shrinkage.  Does that sound feasible anyone?  *


----------



## Lexib (Mar 27, 2009)

Any more progress pictures?  Especially from the ladies that have been using it for a year??  I'm  wanting to see!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 27, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> *It is the weirdest thing, I don't have excessive shedding or breakage and my hair looks really healthy but something has changed about it, when I flat ironed in Jan, my hair was easily shoulder length and I was so proud because my hair was "swangin" but now it barely looked neck length so I am wondering who stole my length!  erplexed Two things I think I can attribute this too, either I did not take the time to flat iron as aggresively as before or the OCT has thickened my hair to the point where I have major shrinkage.  Does that sound feasible anyone?  *



Both of those things sound feasible to me, honestly.


----------



## HairHustla (Mar 27, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Both of those things sound feasible to me, honestly.


 
*If you think its feasible then its feasible!  I feel better now But Iv'e got a question, what do I do about all the shrinkage, how do I get my length back out ?*


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 27, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> *If you think its feasible then its feasible!  I feel better now But Iv'e got a question, what do I do about all the shrinkage, how do I get my length back out ?*



A harder press (and considering how I feel about heat, I'm sooooo not recommending that) and a couple more weeks with OCT?  

You are DC'ing enough, and haven't been dealing with excessive breakage, right? 

As long as you KNOW you've retained your ends, then you still have every inch of length that you did in Jan. If you aren't certain about your ends, then you might have had a setback.


----------



## btrflyrose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm _still_ waiting for my products to arrive.  Uggh.  I hate waiting.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 27, 2009)

btrflyrose said:


> I'm _still_ waiting for my products to arrive. Uggh. I hate waiting.


Same here, I lost a week because I had to wait for my OCT order.
Here's my March picture. I don't know if my hair is growing faster, but I am retaining more.


----------



## grnidmonster (Mar 27, 2009)

I need to post my March pix but, I dont want to straighten. I have had no problem with getting length from OCT/MT-I use both. But, I really havent seen much thickness except right in the front of my head which is ridiculously thick. Perhaps since I had so many issues medical and technical, the thickness in the rest of my hair is still yet to come. I am on my second bottle of MT and about to begin my second bottle of OCT.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Still MTing regularly.
> 
> My progress pics as promised...
> 
> ...



Thanks guys - glad about the progress but I want more than that!

Just thought I'd add that I've been using MT since 31st Jan this year. I apply to my scalp daily with my sulphur oil mix and MN. I also use it as a protein DC whenever I feel like it (my hair seems to tolerate protein fairly well, so long as I use a moisturising DC afterwards). I will continue with MT as a constant but may change the carrier agents.... I hear MT + aloe vera = super growth. Wanna try that when I finish my sulphur oil mix.

Right ladies, you notice I'm wondering in the right bottom pic if I'm CBL? Well, I learnt yesterday that CBL is longer than SL - which I've so not reached yet. So, please ignore the ''CBL?''. I just don't get it... isn't that bone right there the collarbone? Off to search for a hair lengths chart to study.

The last thing I want is for people to see that and roll up their eyes saying I'm claiming what I ain't got .


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 28, 2009)

HairHustla said:


> *If you think its feasible then its feasible!  I feel better now But Iv'e got a question, what do I do about all the shrinkage, how do I get my length back out ?*





JustKiya said:


> A harder press (and considering how I feel about heat, I'm sooooo not recommending that) and a couple more weeks with OCT?
> 
> You are DC'ing enough, and haven't been dealing with excessive breakage, right?
> 
> As long as you KNOW you've retained your ends, then you still have every inch of length that you did in Jan. If you aren't certain about your ends, then you might have had a setback.



I agree with JK.  

How about taking different sections of your hair and manually stretch them just to see where the ends end up?  The nape of the neck, the front (bangs) and the side (behind the ear) seem like popular areas.  Take a picture holding each section.  If your sections end up being longer than what you got with your first length check then you'll know for sure you retained and gained length.  If not, then yes, you most likely had a set back.  And, it would have been a gradual setback not an at once drastic one.  Then, we can help you troubleshoot your regimen.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Mar 28, 2009)

Update:
I am still using MT/OCT everyday but I started adding BeeMine to my mixture! I only have a small amount of shedding (nothing major) and I have seen great progress! I will be relaxing on next Sunday after a 17 week stretch. Should I stop using my growth aids and is it okay if I do my Aphogee 2 step protein treatment?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm using MT at least 3 - 4 times per week. I should join the challenge to make sure I stay consistent. I'm using it on my scalp only. My hair is definitely growing, but I'm doing 50-11 different things, mostly supplement related so it should be growing  MT is the only topical growth aid I use consistently....

ETA: I wish I would have seen this thread earlier, I could have done a start pic, I just washed / DCed my hair and braided it up for the week.  I'll get my pics in the end of this coming week.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks guys - glad about the progress but I want more than that!
> 
> Just thought I'd add that I've been using MT since 31st Jan this year. I apply to my scalp daily with my sulphur oil mix and MN. I also use it as a protein DC whenever I feel like it (my hair seems to tolerate protein fairly well, so long as I use a moisturising DC afterwards). I will continue with MT as a constant but may change the carrier agents.... I hear MT + aloe vera = super growth. Wanna try that when I finish my sulphur oil mix.
> 
> ...


Jax, I think our hair is about the same length...We'll check it out when I take my pics.  Interesting what you say about adding the aloe juice as a carrier, it makes a lot of sense. I have mine currently mixed with Jojoba oil, and a few and a few drops of rosemary EO.  I love the cool sensation on my scalp. 

I think I might add a little squirt of aloe juice for good measure, couldn't hurt..


----------



## january noir (Mar 29, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> To kinda give me a starting point, I did a Henna treatment at the same time I started this challenge around March 7th, so today, I noticed my gray's on the edges have grown out and also overall I have more new growth than normal.
> I have been using the Mega-Tek mixed with some Jojoba oil every other night straight on the scalp. On the alternate days I am using the Surge Olive/Soy Bean oil mixed with Surge 14 Revitilizer with a touch of Sulphur powder.  I also put Avacado/Mango Butter on my ends to cut down on shedding. I am also washing every 3 to 4 days to reduce on the itchies.
> This routine seems to really be working. I get my hair done every two weeks and touch up's every six weeks. At week four last week, my stylist questioned what week we were in since I had more growth than normal. I was quite excited. I can't wait to see how much growth I continue to gain.



Slow down HealthyHair!     I read your post and I thought Whoa!  It brought back memories.

I just want you to be careful that you don't do too many things to your hair.      I was like this when I first started hanging out at LHCF and though I some progress in the beginning, I quickly started having setbacks.  A lot of setbacks.  Too many products and too much manipulation can become detrimental.  KISS. 

Also have you tried to stretch to at least 8 weeks?    

I used to get touch ups at 6 weeks exactly but I slowly progressed to 12-13 weeks with no breakage; Ovation/Mega-Tek helps solve that issue.  Try it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 29, 2009)

I added some Aloe Vera Gel to my MT/OCT mix today after readying that other thread.  Since the MT/OCT can be so drying to my hair/scalp I thought the moisturizing properties of the aloe would help.

Question:  When ladies are using MT or OCT as a protein treatment are you using it on dry or wet hair and for how long?

I'm still having breakage problems and trying to up my protein by using my MT/OCT as a midweek mini protein treatment on the length of my hair.

TIA


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have also started adding AVG to my MT & OCT...can't wait til my length check in June.  I just started doing that so I can't comment on the resulting creepy crawlies *yet*.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 29, 2009)

the Fed ex came yesterday  that is what the email stated, but i got no package.  hopefully it is in my leasing office.  off topic, that Aussie Moist conditioner gives false hope.  i have tried it a couple of times and it leaves my hair feeling dry.  i am going to have to stick to the Suave for co-
washes.

update on my package, it stated that it was left on the front door.  i live in an apartment building with multi units.  i hope nobody has stolen my package.  i put signs on all of the doors to ask that  the package be returned to me.  i think i am going to put a sign on everyone's door.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^^ That sucks!!!  I hope you get your package.


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Mar 29, 2009)

I updated my siggie and I'm not happy.  But, I know what I did wrong and I will not do it again.

MT makes my new growth stronger and more manageable.  I'm grateful to include it as a staple in my regimen.  So I didn't texlax yesterday as planned.  I'm just over 12 weeks post and I will stretch for no more than another 12 weeks.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread before but I am a challenger. I'm using MT mostly for thickness and am definitely interested in some more growth. I've been using it since March 4th. I apply Lily of the Desert Whole Leaf Aloe Vera Gel to my scalp using a color applicator bottle. Then follow up with MT mixed with some left over Jamaican Black Castor Oil. So far I am noticing changes in my hair. There is a definite change in thickness and strength. I think there's even been some slight growth.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I get my touch up today. So I can have an official starting picture. Eventhough I started around the 7th of March, I didn't take a pic. Looks like I will need to Henna again too, they growth at the bottom of my copper gray's  is now showing. I hope my stylist doesn't look at me weird when I ask her to take a picture before she trims it and after...lol 
Have a good night ladies.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 31, 2009)

Still applying MT in between my tree braids...every other day.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 31, 2009)

Shall we do a new thread for April, or stick to this one until the mods close us down for being too big?


----------



## soulie (Mar 31, 2009)

Might as well keep this one going for now....


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2009)

Just did a 5 minute cowash with MT.


----------



## btrflyrose (Mar 31, 2009)

My MT just came in the mail today!!  

Now I'm just waitin' for my ovation and I can get started officially.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just placed my OCT order for 2 bottles this time. I want more progress this month so I'm increasing my usage for April.


----------



## c0urtr0cbaby (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in, I'm in! Alternating btwn. OCT and MT everyday! My first challenge, yay! =]


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2009)

i finally got my OCT and i used some right away.  i applied it my scalp.  it smells just like MT and it feels just like MT too.  i mixed a little with sweet almond oil to thin it out a bit so it would come out of the applicator bottle.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 1, 2009)

Im still using OCT, NG is crazy, I see alot of NG, can't wait to relax. Im 9 weeks post and 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## Papoose (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm still down.  I had eveyr intention of being on point with this challenge by now, but the work schedule has been crazy!!  I plan to post a beginning pic this weekend.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 2, 2009)

MT to scalp pretty much everyday, lol!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2009)

OCT makes my scalp tingle/itch more the MT.  i hope i see some good progress by the end of this month!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 2, 2009)

^^Hmmmmmmmmmm...yet another reason to try this OCT.....


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 2, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> OCT makes my scalp tingle/itch more the MT. i hope i see some good progress by the end of this month!


 


supermodelsonya said:


> ^^Hmmmmmmmmmm...yet another reason to try this OCT.....


 
I noticed the same itching it had me like this --->  but now it just feels like constant creepy crawlies. The AVG addition is very soothing.  Oh and I've been using the mixture every other day just to give my scalp a break.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

I will be putting in my 5 minute MT treatment in a few minutes.

ETA: 5 minute MT treatment completed.


----------



## btrflyrose (Apr 2, 2009)

So I finally...FINALLY...have created a hair album.

Yeah...it took like what?  3 years??


Anyway, I did it for this challenge mostly.  My first day for my mix was yesterday, so I'm excited to see where my hair will be on April 1st 2010.



http://public.fotki.com/btrflyrose/  (pw in profile)


----------



## trinigal27 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Am still hanging in there with my Mega-Tek. I love the thickness of my hair, even my hairline has started to grow back, am sooo happy. I have had no problem with shedding or headache, even notice a bit of growth. *. *Am off to appy my mega-tek and go to bed *


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 2, 2009)

Applying OCT this evening as a leave in.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 3, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> OCT makes my scalp tingle/itch more the MT.  i hope i see some good progress by the end of this month!





supermodelsonya said:


> ^^Hmmmmmmmmmm...yet another reason to try this OCT.....





EMJazzy said:


> I noticed the same itching it had me like this --->  but now it just feels like constant creepy crawlies. The AVG addition is very soothing.  Oh and I've been using the mixture every other day just to give my scalp a break.



Ahem....... you lot make me wanna buy OCT too. Thankfully it's so expensive I can't just go do it, lol!


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 3, 2009)

Count in me in for 2009 still faithfully using Mega Tek. And loving it.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 3, 2009)

LondonDIVA!!!! Wassup sis!?!? Long time, no see - glad to hear you are still on it, on it!! :woohoo:


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey JK  , I don't frequent LHCF as much as I used to but check in every now an again. Very rarely though. But I always come back to see what's going on with MT/OCT updates and will post pics when I texlax again.

With regard to the MT It's probably one of the product junky products I've actually remained faithful too for a long time. My hair is growing and haven't texlaxed since God knows when. My hair is so high with NG right now...yes high. I'm about to wash and DC (with some sea salt - been reading the salt threads) and put em in the kinky twists for another break and growth cycle yet again.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 3, 2009)

Great to see you, LD.  We can't wait to see your update pics.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, this will be my offical starting pictures using MT. I will update picture progress every 6 weeks on touch up day. I am so excited ladies.


----------



## kinkylyfe (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank goodness I'm able to start this challenge from the beginning. I will be using MT/OCT mix. Here is my starting pic---HHG!


----------



## first2grace (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to join this time! I'm using MT mixed with Hydrathema Naturals growth oil.  I use it daily on my scalp.  I use alter ego garlic treatment once a week...until it runs out, then I'm back to the garlic pills.  I'll have to edit my siggy with my starting length.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 5, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Your hair is lovely...I know you chopped it off recently but still....lovely....
> Were you using MT all this time?



i know i need to subscribe to this thread b/c i completely missed your reply.  i have not been using mega tek the entire time. just for 6 weeks. i took a break 1 week prior to my relaxer and now that it's been one week after my relaxer, i am back in the megatek. 

trying something new. last night i put a mix of megatek and EVOO on my scalp. i put EVOO on the rest of my hair and put on a plastic cap and went to bed. going to wash it out soon and move on with my roller set....


----------



## Pamsc (Apr 6, 2009)

So I am finally noticing some extra thickness from using OCT. I no longer have the shedding issues and my hair is really soft...so suffice it to say, I am one happy camper   Now my twist don't look like two strands of spaghetti twisted together  ( okay, slight exaggeration...but you get the point) I am hoping full full luscious twist by the end of Summer!

I am still OCT'g every other night, to my scalp only.  As soon as I find my USB cord, I will upload some pics.


----------



## CourtneyD (Apr 6, 2009)

Just joined today after reading all the posts for the last month. You guys are encouraging and wonderful. Just received my Megatek on 4/2 and put it in with some of the recommended oils on 4/3/09. Also ordered OCT. When it arrives, I will alternate. I am soooo excited!  asap


----------



## The Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

CourtneyD said:


> Just joined today after reading all the posts for the last month. You guys are encouraging and wonderful. Just received my Megatek on 4/2 and put it in with some of the recommended oils on 4/3/09. Also ordered OCT. When it arrives, I will alternate. I am soooo excited! asap


 
Your hair look thick in the pic.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 7, 2009)

CourtneyD said:


> Just joined today after reading all the posts for the last month. You guys are encouraging and wonderful. Just received my Megatek on 4/2 and put it in with some of the recommended oils on 4/3/09. Also ordered OCT. When it arrives, I will alternate. I am soooo excited!  asap



Welcome to the forum Courtney! Yup, these ladies are a blessing. Do the right thing by your hair and you'll be amazed! This sure is the place to be. I also suggest you join the delightfully deep conditioning challenge - keep those MT/OCT strengthened tresses well moisturised and conditioned. Link in my signature.

I'm still applying MT to scalp. Missing the odd day but still doing at least 4-5 days/wk.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

Pamsc said:


> So I am finally noticing some extra thickness from using OCT. I no longer have the shedding issues and my hair is really soft...so suffice it to say, I am one happy camper  Now my twist don't look like two strands of spaghetti twisted together  ( okay, slight exaggeration...but you get the point) I am hoping full full luscious twist by the end of Summer!
> 
> I am still OCT'g every other night, to my scalp only. As soon as I find my USB cord, I will upload some pics.


 
I was putting my hair in a ponytail and  was like dang, my pony feels thicker. I to use OCT. Im also 10 weeks post, I have severe hair anorexia, so to hear me say that, this stuff has to be working. 
Like someone mention, OCT gives length than thickness.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 7, 2009)

(SMS is contemplaing OCT.......really bad..........)


----------



## CourtneyD (Apr 7, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Your hair look thick in the pic.


 
Thanks. It's strong and somewhat thick in the back but the front is very thin. I have a weave there for now, hoping the MT/OCT will strengthen the front. Your hair is fabulous! Give me a year!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 7, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> (SMS is contemplaing OCT.......really
> bad..........)



go ahead and just do it!  i know how you feel.  i just did it and i do regret buying it even though i am as broke as a joke! LOL!  you will feel so much better afterwards.  just use it for a scalp treatment few times a week, so you won't feel like you are using too much product.  or just mix it with your MT.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 7, 2009)

i am mad at the ad for MT.  why does that girl have extension braids in her hair  or are those dreads?


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 7, 2009)

When I get my new order which is scheduled to be here on 4/8, I'll be doing OCT every day instead of every other day for the rest of April.


----------



## I AM... (Apr 7, 2009)

HI Ladies I am OH So New & have learned Oh So Much. I would like to know how you apply MT and OCT daily to the scalp.  It is a conditioner.  Do you just leave it in?  Thanks so much.

Pics coming soon...You must see me I'm Fabulous.......


----------



## Xerxes (Apr 8, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> i am mad at the ad for MT.  why does that girl have extension braids in her hair  or are those dreads?



Aw, who cares about the chick in the ad? This MT stuff really works!  Shoot, I expect to be undeniably SL in June and I really am optimistic for APL in December.


----------



## grnidmonster (Apr 8, 2009)

LondonDiva! I am so glad you are back. You are my She-ro and were my inspiration for trying MT/OCT.

I still havent taken any pix yet, I was due in March and here it is April and I have no intention until the end of APril. I am not happy with my hair, still pretty thin and my spots are S-L-O-W-L-Y filling in, way to slow for my taste. Dont get me wrong, MT/OCT is the bomb but, I want a miricle...yesterday!

I am gonna hang in there, I will post in April. I think I have made significant progress-at least I hope so.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2009)

I did my 5 minute MT treatment in the shower this morning.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 8, 2009)

My MT/OCT mix has really thickened up my hair.... The first pic is from the beginning of March and the second one is from yesterday.. I use 1/4 part OCT, 1/4 part MT, 2 drops of rosemary oil, and the rest almond oil


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> My MT/OCT mix has really thickened up my hair.... The first pic is from the beginning of March and the second one is from yesterday.. I use 1/4 part OCT, 1/4 part MT, 2 drops of rosemary oil, and the rest almond oil



i might have to try this mix!  thanks.  your hair is really thick!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know.. I feel like a lioness lol


----------



## smwrigh3 (Apr 9, 2009)

So I have been using Mega Tex for almost a month now.. and my hair is outta control! From relaxed to texlax to new growth I am over whelmed!! But I am thankful! I wanna try mixing my MT w/ something else right now I am using EVOO but it might be to heavy or something.  the shedding has definitely increased but nothing to make me get worked up over! 

Lets Keep Growing!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 9, 2009)

Got my order today. I splurged this month and bought 2 bottles of OCT. I plan on using it on my scalp and hair. I'm also thinking about trying Rosmary oil that was mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2009)

i really feel the OCT penetrating my scalp more than the MT.  i will only use OCT three days out the week instead of daily


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 10, 2009)

I DC overnight on Weds with a mix of MT and HSR - fab result... soft, moisturised and hopefully strong! Still applying MT to scalp 4x/wk or more if being good.


----------



## january noir (Apr 10, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> i really feel the OCT penetrating my scalp more than the MT.  i will only use OCT *three* days out the week instead of daily


Hey Shortdub!  Welcome to the OCT side! 
I've been using the Ovation system for more than a year now.  I only give myself a Cell Therapy treatment *once* a week (apply to clean wet hair and scalp for 3-4 hours).  In the past I used it 2-3x a week, but once is just fine.   
I've never used it daily and my results and expectations are just fine.

I  Ovation!


----------



## Nya33 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok so its easter break and i have no excuses!

I applied mt this morning straight and left for an hour, co-washed and deep conditioned for 40 mins. Hair feels really soft sprayed leave in mix of isoplus, glycerin and jojoba oil. Just air drying right now then putting on a wig i will mt again on Sunday.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 10, 2009)

Still applying MT daily with AVG. I added more JBCO to my mix. Lately, it's been feeling like something's crawling on my scalp... Hope it's just the MT working. erplexed  I've been noticing a small amount of shedding so I will start taking my garlic pills. My next wash will be this Saturday. I will post a pic of my blow dried hair in my album. I was too lazy to post a pic last wash.


----------



## Adaj (Apr 10, 2009)

i don't know if this MT mix with Castor Oil is working, but I was combing my hair yesterday, and the comb broke in my hair...NG, NG, NG!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Ok so its easter break and i have no excuses!
> 
> I applied mt this morning straight and left for an hour, co-washed and deep conditioned for 40 mins. Hair feels really soft sprayed leave in mix of isoplus, glycerin and jojoba oil. Just air drying right now then putting on a wig i will mt again on Sunday.


 
I'm off all next week for Easter Break so no excuses for me also. I did OCT yesterday and this morning.


----------



## uwrong (Apr 10, 2009)

I finally started using my MT but i still lack consistency but this week should be less hectic at work.... The problem I'm having now is i cant figure how to add my pikistrip to my signature


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I will be moving to kinky twist by the end of the week for a six month journey. I plan to continue my MT regi and see how much growth I can gain. I have also added Spirulina and Chlorella to my regimen. My goal is retain 1 inch per month which will give me 6 months of growth. I will not do any touch up's until the 6 month mark hopefully.... Wish me well. I will update once I get the braids in....


----------



## val04 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ladies....I just wanted to know if I should stop oct prior to a relaxer....If yes, how long should I wait for! Anybody can help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GirlTalk (Apr 13, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge. I ordered OCT last Tuesday, I am expecting it soon!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi ladies....I just wanted to know if I should stop oct prior to a relaxer....If yes, how long should I wait for! Anybody can help?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
OCT is like a conditioner, you can use before a relaxer.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 13, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi ladies....I just wanted to know if I should stop oct prior to a relaxer....If yes, how long should I wait for! Anybody can help?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I don't use any growth aids 7 days prior and 7 days after a touch up... HTH


----------



## january noir (Apr 13, 2009)

val04 said:


> Hi ladies....I just wanted to know if I should stop oct prior to a relaxer....If yes, how long should I wait for! Anybody can help?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I use Ovation up until the day I relax and also after.  I don't stop using it at any time.  There is no need to.



Aggie said:


> OCT is like a conditioner, you can use before a relaxer.



  Yup.  What Aggie said.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 14, 2009)

Urm - ladies, I haven't been keeping up with this thread as well as I should have - if anyone POSTED that they were joining the challenge in this thread - please PM me so I can add your name to the challengers list. 
All the ladies who PM'd me up to this point, have been added. 

Thanks lovelies!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

I did my 5 minute MT treatment in the tub while I showered today. I like that I can still use it with my cornrows. I was a little anxious about doing so before but I've gotten over that and feel okay with it now since finding out my fine hair really loves protein.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I got my braids todays. She did some sections kind of tight, but once I sprayed my spray, it's starting to relax. I am hoping I can stay under the braids for six months to retain lenght. I will gladly take any tips on protecting my hair under these braids.
I have my MT mix.....MT, StaSoft Fro, Alma oil and Surge 14. This feels pretty good on my scalp. I plan on using this everyday. Also, I will moisturize the braids daily.


----------



## Adaj (Apr 15, 2009)

I just co-washed with MT. Has anyone done this?  What were the effects?


----------



## Twisties (Apr 15, 2009)

Checking in a little past March, but these are my pics for the Jan - March 2009 period.  I used Ovation line and was in braids the whole time.  Seems same lenghth, but I do like the condition of my hair much better. Gets straighter and no breakage at all during flat ironing.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 16, 2009)

Twisties said:


> Checking in a little past March, but these are my pics for the Jan - March 2009 period. I used Ovation line and was in braids the whole time. Seems same lenghth, but I do like the condition of my hair much better. Gets straighter and no breakage at all during flat ironing.


 
Your hair looks like it has grown to me  (The middle picture)


----------



## Twisties (Apr 16, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Your hair looks like it has grown to me  (The middle picture)


 
Thanks LOL.  Ok, I'll take it , but it should be full shoulder by now.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Apr 18, 2009)

quick question megatexers! so I have been using my megatex but now that I am in a sew in I have been mixing my megatex with my  moisturizer 50/50 to cut down on my hair time.. do you think I will still get the same effects? I use it everyday!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 19, 2009)

Still using my MT mix. Tuesday will be 1 week and my scalp feels great. No real itiching episodes so far... I took one braid down and it felt dry, so I have added moisturizer to the braids strands and sealed or rubbed each one with mango butter.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 19, 2009)

smwrigh3 said:


> quick question megatexers! so I have been using my megatex but now that I am in a sew in I have been mixing my megatex with my  moisturizer 50/50 to cut down on my hair time.. do you think I will still get the same effects? I use it everyday!



I've read that some people did that and achieved some good results.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 19, 2009)

Down to using my MT to 2x a week. With the braids, it causes a lot of buildup. Will be ordering OCT soon.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

I mixed some OCT with a little MN and oil and is using that on my scalp through my cornrows about every other day for now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

smwrigh3 said:


> quick question megatexers! so I have been using my megatex but now that I am in a sew in I have been mixing my megatex with my moisturizer 50/50 to cut down on my hair time.. do you think I will still get the same effects? I use it everyday!


 
I mixed some leftover MT  with a some leftover Nioxin Scalp Conditioning Treatment and I use about once a week with my cornrows but will use more often when I take these down.


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 21, 2009)

Last night after applying OCT to my hair and scalp and a shower cap I held my head upside down for about a minute to see if more blood flow to my scalp would affect the tingles. It actually did (more intense tingles). I might try it again it.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 21, 2009)

(SMS patiently waits for her late a*& tax refund to purchase OCT...she rocks back in forth waiting...)


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 21, 2009)

okay, i will have to drop out of this challenge. i had major shedding tonight while i was doing my roller set and i swear it has to be the megatek. the garlic pills are not helping to reduce shedding. i still have half a bottle left so perhaps i will revisit some day with a mixture.

good luck and i look fwd to seeing everyone's progress!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

I am still using my OCT/MN mixture every night through my cornrows.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 23, 2009)

Went to bed with MT and AOHRS on my hair and scalp last night - off to rinse in a moment. I swear my hair is thicker too - peeps were commenting on how thick it looks! I see it too, so thanks MT!


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 23, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading this thread.  My OCT came last night and I can't WAIT to join the challenge for May!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 24, 2009)

Doing OCT this evening.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am still using my OCT/MN mixture every night through my cornrows.


 
Are you experiencing any buildup with this mixture?


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi JustKiya I am an OCT user and was in the original challenge thread. Please add me to the list as well.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Are you experiencing any buildup with this mixture?


 
No because I DC and cowash often.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I'd like to join this challenge but I'm not sure what to buy. Are you guys using only OCT or did you buy the 'Hair maximizing system' pack with the shampoo, creme rinse and OCT? 


Thanks,
jayjay


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 25, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd like to join this challenge but I'm not sure what to buy. Are you guys using only OCT or did you buy the 'Hair maximizing system' pack with the shampoo, creme rinse and OCT?
> 
> ...


 
I bought the pack but I only use the OCT.


----------



## january noir (Apr 26, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd like to join this challenge but I'm not sure what to buy. Are you guys using only OCT or did you buy the 'Hair maximizing system' pack with the shampoo, creme rinse and OCT?
> 
> ...



I use all three Ovation products - shampoo, cell therapy and creme rinse.
They work together and I love what it has done to my hair.  I recommend the entire system.  I've been using it faithfully for over 1 year now.


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 26, 2009)

I use all 3 products but since I wash my hair once a week, I alternate between poos. I also use the creme rinse at least once a week but I use the OCT everynight


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anypne using it like the directions call for as opposed to like everynight and getting results?  Also, are you ladies just noticing thickness in your new growth or all over your hair?


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 1, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I will be moving to kinky twist by the end of the week for a six month journey. I plan to continue my MT regi and see how much growth I can gain. I have also added Spirulina and Chlorella to my regimen. My goal is retain 1 inch per month which will give me 6 months of growth. I will not do any touch up's until the 6 month mark hopefully.... Wish me well. I will update once I get the braids in....


 
Update.... I wasn't sure how to do this, but here it goes. It's been two weeks and I wanted to show some progress pics. These were taken today.... Things seem to be going pretty good. LOL and it looks like I am in the same shirt....


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 1, 2009)

Great job everyone...still in tree braids and applying 2x a week. Had to take my braids down three weeks into my last style because of Megatek.


IN a way that is a great thing but I don't want to keep spending money to get my braids done over so frequently.


----------



## The Princess (May 3, 2009)

Okay im checking in...I took a break from OCT. I relax my hair. I decided im not stretching no longer than 10 weeks. The last two relaxer cycles I stretched 12 weeks. OMG, out of control. Im not posting any pics until JUN. Im on a personal challenge.

Okay from using OCT, my hair is thicker now and longer. I love this stuff. Im going to start back on my OCT mix probally in a week or two.


----------



## The Princess (May 3, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Anypne using it like the directions call for as opposed to like everynight and getting results? Also, are you ladies just noticing thickness in your new growth or all over your hair?


 
I notice my strands are thicker.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2009)

Still using my OCT and MN mix on my scalp every other night.


----------



## caribgirl (May 3, 2009)

I slacked with the MT but I am back on track. I have been applying it to my edges and crown only about 1-2xs a week.
I plan on using it almost every day on my entire scalp again.
Here is my most current air dried pic that I have taken in March.


----------



## january noir (May 3, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Anypne using it like the directions call for as opposed to like everynight and getting results?  Also, are you ladies just noticing thickness in your new growth or all over your hair?


I do - I've never used it every night.  I don't have the time for that.


----------



## january noir (May 3, 2009)

caribgirl said:


> I slacked with the MT but I am back on track. I have been applying it to my edges and crown only about 1-2xs a week.
> I plan on using it almost every day on my entire scalp again.
> Here is my most current air dried pic that I have taken in March.



Nice work Birthday twin


----------



## Ivy Santolina (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to stop using MegaTek for a least a month to see how much chlorella affects my growth.  MT thickened and completely recovered my edges.  So I accomplished my goal.  I didn't see an increase in my hair's growth rate just more thickness. After the month I will only include MT in my weekly DC - no more nightly applications.  My SO is a nightly MTer for life.


----------



## aa9746 (May 4, 2009)

caribgirl said:


> I slacked with the MT but I am back on track. I have been applying it to my edges and crown only about 1-2xs a week.
> I plan on using it almost every day on my entire scalp again.
> Here is my most current air dried pic that I have taken in March.


 
That's a lot of growth. I just placed another OCT order on Saturday so hopefully it'll come some time this week.


----------



## Morenita (May 5, 2009)

Hi everyone  I joined this thread last year, but I was bad girl and didn't stick with it, let alone update. Sooo, with my transition so heavily underway and with me so eager to B/C, I got back into using OCT on a regular basis again 3 months ago. Here's my starting pic from Feb, and my comparison to today (May). Mind you, I also did some moderate snipping during this time (maybe an inch or a little more), so this isn't even all of the growth that I achieved! I'm loving my OCT! 

February(Left) May(Right)


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 5, 2009)

I need to post pics but I've already started using MT w/castor oil. Today is my 4th application. I'd doing it 3x a week. I'll post pics on the weekend - if I can figure out how!


----------



## collegeDoll (May 5, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Hi everyone  I joined this thread last year, but I was bad girl and didn't stick with it, let alone update. Sooo, with my transition so heavily underway and with me so eager to B/C, I got back into using OCT on a regular basis again 3 months ago. Here's my starting pic from Feb, and my comparison to today (May). Mind you, I also did some moderate snipping during this time (maybe an inch or a little more), so this isn't even all of the growth that I achieved! I'm loving my OCT!
> 
> February(Left) May(Right)


 
wow nice growth! do you apply nightly?


----------



## Nya33 (May 5, 2009)

Hey, i'm getting so lazy, i put mt in between my tracks on Friday and i haven't washed it out yet. I normally would leave overnight but i just could not be bothered to rinse it out on Sat morning.

I'm working out tonight so i will make sure to rinse it, hope i've not caused too much damage.

Hope all is going well with the rest of you!


----------



## Jaxhair (May 6, 2009)

using mt twice a day now. need to wash my hair but i'm having a lazy week keeping it covered. moisturising twice daily anyway, so hopefully it'll be okay when i do wash. just tired of hair stuff at the moment so not pushing it.


----------



## The Princess (May 6, 2009)

I started back early on my OCT. I want to feel the NG again.


----------



## winnettag (May 10, 2009)

Subscribing....

I've reeeally been slacking off! 
But I'm getting my cornrows redone today so I can start again.


----------



## aa9746 (May 11, 2009)

I only did OCT twice last week. Still waiting on my order.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 11, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Update.... I wasn't sure how to do this, but here it goes. It's been two weeks and I wanted to show some progress pics. These were taken today.... Things seem to be going pretty good. LOL and it looks like I am in the same shirt....


 
*4 week update:*
I have been doing a tea rinse with Henna and Alma powerders before my washes then washing with  diluted shampoo(Design Essential Moisturizing).
I use Infusium leave in mixed with some Aussie Moisturizing leave in. Spaying with StaSoftFro and sealing with Mango butter. At night I am using my MegaTek mixed with Alma oil.

Since having these braids I have experienced zero dandruff. They hardly ever itch and my scalp looks great. I have been really impressed.
I am a fan of tea rinses. They make your scalp feel really good.
Here's my progress pics...


----------



## aa9746 (May 16, 2009)

Did OCT baggy overnight on 5/13.


----------



## kiarai (May 16, 2009)

Hey ladies, I've been slacking for some time, ran out of MT and decided try go without for a little while.

Have come to the drasticc realisation that stretching relaxers is not for me. Had serious breakage and feel like I'm starting again from scratch even though my hair has grown.

Just wondering, for those who have used both Megatek and OCT, which one do you feel gives better results?


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

kiarai said:


> Hey ladies, I've been slacking for some time, ran out of MT and decided try go without for a little while.
> 
> Have come to the drasticc realisation that stretching relaxers is not for me. Had serious breakage and feel like I'm starting again from scratch even though my hair has grown.
> 
> Just wondering, for those who have used both Megatek and OCT, which one do you feel gives better results?


 
I have and to be honest, the OCTreally does yield excellent results in my opinion. I like the MT for thickness but the OCT really loosens up my curl pattern while I'm streching my relaxer and leaves my hair super soft. As for growth I couldn't be absolutely certain right now because I'm a texlax transitioner. I'm doing quite a few mini chops to get this bone straight hair off my head, so I'm not really tracking my growth progress right now. I do need to take some progress pics by the end of July. I have not been completely consistent with either of them. I did for about 3 months and then started forgetting to use them.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 16, 2009)

I slacked during my last set of braids, nd did not use OCT, but I will be resuming usage starting in june when I re-braid my hair. For now, here are my progress pics from

October, 2008








to Today







Although I think OCT has assisted in giving me great growth, I think that becoming a member of this site and utilizing all the techniques given here are the real reason I am seeing  nice results.


----------



## The Princess (May 16, 2009)

I use OCT twice this week.


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 16, 2009)

Ordering OCT today...


----------



## danigurl18 (May 17, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I slacked during my last set of braids, nd did not use OCT, but I will be resuming usage starting in june when I re-braid my hair. For now, here are my progress pics from
> 
> October, 2008
> 
> ...


 
Excellent prgoress and that color is amazing!!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 17, 2009)

Man I haven't visited this thread in a minute. Only because I've been wearing tree braids and my hair has grown sooooo much with it, I can't keep the frigging style! I'm trying to hide my hair but MT is making me have to do my hair every three weeks instead of six. 

That's too expensive. So I'm down to applying MT 1X a week....if that at all : (


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 17, 2009)

Does MT expire? I have a bottle from last year somewhere in my bathroom but it doesn't say.


----------



## soulie (May 18, 2009)

Welp, I guess I have to stop using MT on my scalp.  I'm three months post-relaxer and I can't FIND my scalp!!!!  The NG is a forest and I love it!!! 

I had been planning to touch up in 2 weeks but my NG is so manageable with the MT and OCT I think I'll see if I can go another couple of months.  Wish me luck! (This is subject to change in a moment of frustration.)  One way I'm making sure I keep stretching is by not ordering my Phytospecific.  Since it takes up to a week to get here, that will give me time to get over any impulsive touch up ideas.


----------



## Morenita (May 19, 2009)

hairbrat_danni said:


> wow nice growth! do you apply nightly?



Thanks! No, I just do it every 2-3 days and leave it in overnight.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (May 19, 2009)

Checking in.
I currently have braids in my hair but I wanted to show you guys the crazy new growth I have! I've only had the braids in for 5 weeks. I can't wait to take them out and see how much progress I have!! Oh yea..I got the front of the braids redone a week ago so try to look more towards the middle for the true growth 

ETA: My hair grows the fastest around the crown area...you cant even see the parts! I love MT because the new growth is sooo soft!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 20, 2009)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Checking in.
> I currently have braids in my hair but I wanted to show you guys the crazy new growth I have! I've only had the braids in for 5 weeks. I can't wait to take them out and see how much progress I have!! Oh yea..I got the front of the braids redone a week ago so try to look more towards the middle for the true growth
> 
> ETA: My hair grows the fastest around the crown area...you cant even see the parts! I love MT because the new growth is sooo soft!


 

Thanks for sharing. Ladies any more updates with pictures of how amazing this stuff is???????
This was my  4week pic (5/11). I am going to wash and update tonight.


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 20, 2009)

My OCT arrived today!!!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 20, 2009)

Doing MT tonight on my scalp. Would it be too much protein if I used an ORS Pak or Mayo on the length of my hair?


----------



## winnettag (May 21, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Doing MT tonight on my scalp. Would it be too much protein if I used an ORS Pak or Mayo on the length of my hair?


 
I wouldn't use the mayo, but I would think the ORS pak would be okay.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (May 21, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Ladies any more updates with pictures of how amazing this stuff is???????
> This was my 4week pic (5/11). I am going to wash and update tonight.


 
How do you wash your braids and how often?? Braids = lazy time for me so I really don't do much of anything to my hair except moisturize and MT...I might wash it twice the whole time..lol


----------



## kiarai (May 21, 2009)

soulie said:


> Welp, I guess I have to stop using MT on my scalp. I'm three months post-relaxer and I can't FIND my scalp!!!! The NG is a forest and I love it!!!
> 
> I had been planning to touch up in 2 weeks but my NG is so manageable with the MT and OCT I think I'll see if I can go another couple of months. Wish me luck! (This is subject to change in a moment of frustration.) One way I'm making sure I keep stretching is by not ordering my Phytospecific. Since it takes up to a week to get here, that will give me time to get over any impulsive touch up ideas.


 

How are you using it?


----------



## aa9746 (May 21, 2009)

June 8th is just around the corner. Can't wait to see everyone's progress.


----------



## soulie (May 21, 2009)

kiarai said:


> How are you using it?


 
I apply the MT just to my scalp 3-4 times a week and just leave it until I co-wash the next day.  I don't apply it on the days that I do the full OCT treatment.  I just started the full OCT a couple weeks ago, so it must be the MT that gave me the thick NG!


----------



## kiarai (May 24, 2009)

soulie said:


> I apply the MT just to my scalp 3-4 times a week and just leave it until I co-wash the next day.  I don't apply it on the days that I do the full OCT treatment.  I just started the full OCT a couple weeks ago, so it must be the MT that gave me the thick NG!



ITA, MT tickens up my hair like crazy, not complaining though. How are you finding the MT to the OCT. Do you have a preference??


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 25, 2009)

Adaoba2012 said:


> How do you wash your braids and how often?? Braids = lazy time for me so I really don't do much of anything to my hair except moisturize and MT...I might wash it twice the whole time..lol


 
Sorry for the delay. I wash once a week. I do a Henna/Alma rinse then use diluted moisturizing shampoo to wash. After that, I spray with leave in conditioner and moisturize with Sta Soft Fro mixed with a little Alma oil and seal with Mango Butter.
That night I will add my MT mixture.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 25, 2009)

Still hanging in there applying my MT/OCT mix everyday (mostly).  I added some aloe vera gel to it after reading some posts about that being a good combo.  I know my hair is definitely growing because when I straightened (pic in siggy) my hair was back to APL+ and I had cut it to just below SL in Nov-Dec.  All I care about is that it is healthy growth.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 25, 2009)

I had a setback with my hair but using MT has made my hair much thicker than it was before. Now if I can just get some length going on.


----------



## The Princess (May 25, 2009)

Well I stepped my usage up to almost 3-4 times a week. My scalp is sore, so im hoping cause of the growth is comming in full force.


----------



## aa9746 (May 25, 2009)

I baggied with OCT Sun. night and then added AO White Camellia Conditioner over it this morning and I'm baggying with it right now under my wig.


----------



## val04 (May 29, 2009)

HI Ladies! I just wanted to know if it is ok to color my hair while using oct? Should I stop using it for a while? Any of you guys colored ur hair while on OCT?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## itsanaddams (May 29, 2009)

Sending a TGIF hello to all of the challengers... Just checking in... 

Still using MT daily and while I'm unsure of how much growth, this  stuff is making my hair noticeably thicker.  

I like it... no noticeable shedding (but I take Garlic tabs daily).  I mix it with a drop of castor oil (my hair really hates that stuff) and aloe vera gel and apply it to my scalp.

Co-wash/deep con 3x weekly with a religious fervor that would do any cult member proud; moisturize twice daily with Eqyss Premier Rehydrant spray; and use a dab of leave-in cond in the morning.

Pretty simple routine and my hair is happy!!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 29, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Well I stepped my usage up to almost 3-4 times a week. My scalp is sore, so im hoping cause of the growth is comming in full force.



Mine is sore as well. Hmmmm.....


----------



## danigurl18 (May 30, 2009)

I'm currently taking 2 grams of garlic to stop shedding but i am still am shedding.. do you think i should increase to 3 grams a day or use my MT/OCT mix every other day? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (May 31, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Mine is sore as well. Hmmmm.....


 
Hmmmm Mines was too. This is the reason I took my braids out. I had a touch up on 5/30. All of the growth I gainned, I think I lost in the trim seems like, but I did gain some thickness. I took a picture in the bathroom at the salon before she cut it, but it didn't come out real clear. I will post it anyway.
I did purchase a second bottle. I am on the last of the first. I think it's well worth it. I think it's really working especially for thickness for me....
Cheers ladies. Keep up the good work.


----------



## itsanaddams (May 31, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm currently taking 2 grams of garlic to stop shedding but i am still am shedding.. do you think i should increase to 3 grams a day or use my MT/OCT mix every other day? Any suggestions would be great!



Uh oh ... time to pull out the BIG GUNS... consider using this ...

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/search.php?Mode=SEARCH&S_content=Nutrine+Garlic&x=0&y=0

Being from NY, we have this everywhere at almost every BSS in NY & NJ.  I keep it on hand for when the shedding becomes unmanageable.  It smells really good and it's cheap at any price.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am not going to get braids anymore. I am going to continue with my MT, CHL,SP, Henna and Amla paste, with tea rinses. Once I figure out what the hayday is going on with my camera, I can post some better pics. I also brought some flex rods. I am going to attempt that on Wednesday.
Happy Growing ladies....
Cheers


----------



## angenoir (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to ask if anyone is mixing their megatek with a conditioner instead of with oils. I am thinking of trying this in order to keep my hair moistirzied yet avoid the oiliness that may come with daily application of an mixture containing oils.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

So I was able to find my pictures and now I do have a comparison. The picture in the white was April 3. and the one in the pink shirt is May May 22. Although I am doing CHL and SP, tea rinses and henna treatments in addition to MT. I know it's the Mega Tek hands down that's give me the growth.
The only sad part and this something I never have complained about in the past. It seem's like I lost all of my progress with my trim other than thickness. 
I did my first flex rod set last night....lol. I will take another pic on wash night Saturday so I can see much she really cut.

I am off to start on my second bottle of Mega-Tek....lol
Cheers Ladies and Happy Growing....


----------



## grnidmonster (Jun 3, 2009)

Great progress Healthy Hair, you can really see the length and thickness.


----------



## grnidmonster (Jun 3, 2009)

OK. Here are my June update pix. Please be kind, although my hair has gotten much better it is still really thin. Working on thickness.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> I'm currently taking 2 grams of garlic to stop shedding but i am still am shedding.. do you think i should increase to 3 grams a day or use my MT/OCT mix every other day? Any suggestions would be great!


 
I would suggest every 2 to 3 days to slow down the shedding for now and still increase yourgarlic dosage to 3 grams a day but spread them out throughout the day though. After the shedding has subsided a bit then you may resume your regular 2 gram dosage a day. If you can, use garlic topically. I have a garlic recipe in my fotki for shedding - no pw needed.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> Great progress Healthy Hair, you can really see the length and thickness.


 
Thanks Grnidmonster,
I was really happy with the progress, but when she cut most of the length I was really hurt.
I didn't think it was uneven that bad. It will come back though. I am on a flexrod kick now. So I figure if I wear them once a week, I will only have to comb that one day and I should gain lenght that way as opposed to getting braids again.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be traveling this weekend and won't be able to do my hair until sometime next week so my 3mos reveal will be delayed.  I look forward to checking in on everyone elses pics.

HHG


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> OK. Here are my June update pix. Please be kind, although my hair has gotten much better it is still really thin. Working on thickness.


 
Wow, your progress is very encouraging. I think I am going to stay on this bandwagon!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 5, 2009)

Back on my MT applying daily!

I am thinking about buying OCT again. MT gives me the thickness but I need the length!


----------



## kiarai (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok so ladies I want to get a sew in weave next month and I havent had one while using Megatek.

Has anyone got any advice for still applying Megatek with a full head weave? Do you do it more or less? Do you mix it with anything else?

TIA


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 5, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> So I was able to find my pictures and now I do have a comparison. The picture in the white was April 3. and the one in the pink shirt is May May 22. Although I am doing CHL and SP, tea rinses and henna treatments in addition to MT. I know it's the Mega Tek hands down that's give me the growth.
> The only sad part and this something I never have complained about in the past. It seem's like I lost all of my progress with my trim other than thickness.
> I did my first flex rod set last night....lol. I will take another pic on wash night Saturday so I can see much she really cut.
> 
> ...


 
Nice progress


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 6, 2009)

kiarai said:


> Ok so ladies I want to get a sew in weave next month and I havent had one while using Megatek.
> 
> Has anyone got any advice for still applying Megatek with a full head weave? Do you do it more or less? Do you mix it with anything else?
> 
> TIA


It's fine to use MT with a full weave.   I apply my MT/OCT mix daily with a applicator bottle.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's my update pic


----------



## kiarai (Jun 6, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> It's fine to use MT with a full weave.   I apply my MT/OCT mix daily with a applicator bottle.



Thanks
Do you wash your hair to stop the build up?? How often? More or less than without the weave?

Have you had any bad experiences with the weave and MT usage? I want to continue to apply to my scalp daily but am a little scared lol


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 6, 2009)

see comments




kiarai said:


> Thanks
> Do you wash your hair to stop the build up?? How often? More or less than without the weave?
> 
> Depending on what type of weave I have.   *Right now I have a curly weave so I can wash every 3 days.*
> ...


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 11, 2009)

bumping for the latest updates......


----------



## danigurl18 (Jun 11, 2009)

hair still pressed so im using my MT/OCT mix on my scalp.. i find it easier to put on when my hair is curly..weird


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 12, 2009)

My camera phone isn't working right now and today is my last day of school so I'll have more time next week to fix my phone and post pics.


----------



## Nya33 (Jun 12, 2009)

Since getting my relaxer i've fallen off the wagon big time!

I'm really scared of protein overload now but i'm doing a dc tomorrow after applying mt tonight.

I used to use it raw on my natural hair and I will continue to do so with my relaxed hair!


----------



## mocha.li (Jun 12, 2009)

which MT product are you all using?  I recently purchased some but not sure its the right kind.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 13, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> hair still pressed so im using my MT/OCT mix on my scalp.. i find it easier to put on when my hair is curly..weird


 
I just checked out your album. Your regi must be working.


----------



## soulie (Jun 13, 2009)

mocha.li said:


> which MT product are you all using? I recently purchased some but not sure its the right kind.


 
On the first page of this thread there are informational links to the original challenge threads; the products are named in them.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 14, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to ask if anyone is mixing their megatek with a conditioner instead of with oils. I am thinking of trying this in order to keep my hair moistirzied yet avoid the oiliness that may come with daily application of an mixture containing oils.


 
I don't mix my megatek. If your conditioner has protein in it adding MT is a no no.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 15, 2009)

I took some comparison pics the other day and will post them in my siggy tomorrow (if I can figure out how to do).  Still using my MT/OCT mix daily.


----------



## january noir (Jun 15, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Since getting my relaxer i've fallen off the wagon big time!
> 
> I'm really scared of protein overload now but i'm doing a dc tomorrow after applying mt tonight.
> 
> I used to use it raw on my natural hair and I will continue to do so with my relaxed hair!



You'd have to use a lot of protein to have protein overload.   Relaxed heads need protein so your fears should be allayed.

I'm relaxed (more texlaxed) with fine and thin hair and use Ovation Cell Therapy - I use Mega-Tek occasionally.   My hair's strength and resiliency has improved tremendously using these protein-based products.


----------



## winnettag (Jun 16, 2009)

I took pictures on the 8th for the check-in but my hair doesn't appear to have grown at all since March, so I'm not going to post them.   
Anyway, I hope I hit a growth spurt sometime this summer.


----------



## angenoir (Jun 16, 2009)

Ladies
I have a bald spot. It is very disheartening. It is located right behind the front edges of my hair and surprisingly it is surrounded by healthy hair. The doc says it is due to stress. It is a dime sized circle and it is smooth and hairless. The hair around it is healthy and strong.

I am using MT on that spot and hoping I it will fill in. I can se a little bit of fuzz but it is so hard to tell. I am impatient because the spot is quite noticeable and I have to really style well to cover it up. And I am so discouraged because I have been really babying my hair these past few months and I was really beginning to see some progress.
I have also become more regular with my vitamins and drinking water. Also on a high protein diet.

Has anyone had success with filling in a bald spot with MT? 

Any additional tips would be highly welcome.


----------



## angenoir (Jun 16, 2009)

Please help^^^^


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 16, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Ladies
> I have a bald spot. It is very disheartening. It is located right behind the front edges of my hair and surprisingly it is surrounded by healthy hair. The doc says it is due to stress. It is a dime sized circle and it is smooth and hairless. The hair around it is healthy and strong.
> 
> I am using MT on that spot and hoping I it will fill in. I can se a little bit of fuzz but it is so hard to tell. I am impatient because the spot is quite noticeable and I have to really style well to cover it up. And I am so discouraged because I have been really babying my hair these past few months and I was really beginning to see some progress.
> ...


 
I have a spot that has grown out to about 1/4 of an inch. *I also apply Castor oil* to the spot daily at night. It took about 4 months for it to thicken up. I make sure not to put in tight braids or other styles that are tight. (I use ovation I'm not too familiar with MT)


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## winnettag (Jun 16, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Ladies
> I have a bald spot. It is very disheartening. It is located right behind the front edges of my hair and surprisingly it is surrounded by healthy hair. The doc says it is due to stress. It is a dime sized circle and it is smooth and hairless. The hair around it is healthy and strong.
> 
> I am using MT on that spot and hoping I it will fill in. I can se a little bit of fuzz but it is so hard to tell. I am impatient because the spot is quite noticeable and I have to really style well to cover it up. And I am so discouraged because I have been really babying my hair these past few months and I was really beginning to see some progress.
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that! 

Thankfully, that spot will fill in regardless, but the MT should help speed up the process.  Just keep doing what you've been doing and it'll fill in before you know it. 

When I had a bald spot it was right on the front of my hairline and there was NO way to style around it so I just had to wear wigs.
You'll be ok.


----------



## angenoir (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for your responses Winnettag and aa9746.
I will keep you posted on whether the spot fills in.


----------



## angenoir (Jun 17, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> Thankfully, that spot will fill in regardless, but the MT should help speed up the process. Just keep doing what you've been doing and it'll fill in before you know it.
> 
> ...


 
Winnettag,

I have considered a wig but I am so scared that it will do more damage to the hairline. What kind of wig did you use?


----------



## grnidmonster (Jun 17, 2009)

Angel,
It will grow back and yes mt will help speed up the process. I had/have a large spot on the top of my head and left side. It was bald also. Now it is barely noticable. 

First you have to stop stressing and worrying about your hair loss and let mt do it's thing. I used mt mixed with a little castor oil to prevent dryness and breaking. Be gentle with the hair and if you massage the spot be gentle. I lots even more hair rubbing too hard!

HTH


----------



## angenoir (Jun 17, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> Angel,
> It will grow back and yes mt will help speed up the process. I had/have a large spot on the top of my head and left side. It was bald also. Now it is barely noticable.
> 
> First you have to stop stressing and worrying about your hair loss and let mt do it's thing. I used mt mixed with a little castor oil to prevent dryness and breaking. Be gentle with the hair and if you massage the spot be gentle. I lots even more hair rubbing too hard!
> ...


 
Thanks. I have on a protective style ie big braids which straddle that spot but leave it out. I have mixed my MT with Wild Growth Oil and I am just applying and letting it do its thing. 
And I am trying not to watch that spot all the time


----------



## winnettag (Jun 17, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Winnettag,
> 
> I have considered a wig but I am so scared that it will do more damage to the hairline. What kind of wig did you use?


 
I used regular BSS wigs with a gel comfy grip headband (http://www.headcovers.com/175/comfy-grip/)
to protect my hairline.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tried something different. Last night I baggied with OCT for an hour then added my AO Camellia Conditoner overnight. I continued to baggy under my wig today. This evening _before_ rinsing I added vege glycerin to my hair. My hair doesn't feel dry at all.  I'm sealing with EVOO and then I'll air dry.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Jun 22, 2009)

Still mixing MT with Amla oil and Sta Soft Fro. Things are going great...


----------



## Eluv (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are my beginning photos for June 2009. I started OCT 6/26/09 and I should receive my MT today. 

OMG I used the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner for the first time this morning and it is the BOMB it left my hair so soft and manageable.


----------



## Eluv (Jun 23, 2009)

Fedex just delievered my MT.


----------



## Nya33 (Jun 23, 2009)

january noir said:


> You'd have to use a lot of protein to have protein overload. Relaxed heads need protein so your fears should be allayed.
> 
> I'm relaxed (more texlaxed) with fine and thin hair and use Ovation Cell Therapy - I use Mega-Tek occasionally. My hair's strength and resiliency has improved tremendously using these protein-based products.


 

Thanks for that, i'm still trying to figure out this protein moisture balance now i'm relaxed.

So if i used mt and aphogee hard core would i be asking for trouble? Hypothetical, i've not done it! lol

I use mt twice a week now before i wash, i only leave it in for an hour then carry on with wash routine.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I just received my MT and started using it on Monday... can I still join the challenge?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 10, 2009)

We're not seeing much updates these days.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 10, 2009)

*i never take length shots (because i'm horrible at doing it and there is never anyone around to do it for me). but i have not seen any significant growth since i have been applying. I the past i was sporadic with it, but since April, i have been more consistent and i'm not noticing a difference in length with my hair, nor the thickness. I'm just hoping that i will get a growth spurt soon. I would have thought that i would have at least one inch of new growth between now and then, but i don't even think that i've gotten 1/2 an inch. *


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have still been using MT not as much as I use to though. My pics are in my thread: hair journey 1.5 years (the last two are may- july)


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 10, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *i never take length shots (because i'm horrible at doing it and there is never anyone around to do it for me). but i have not seen any significant growth since i have been applying. I the past i was sporadic with it, but since April, i have been more consistent and i'm not noticing a difference in length with my hair, nor the thickness. I'm just hoping that i will get a growth spurt soon. I would have thought that i would have at least one inch of new growth between now and then, but i don't even think that i've gotten 1/2 an inch. *


 
Continue to be patient, and I think as long as you're caring for your hair you will see progress. I don't see mega growth with me also but as long as it's growing and retaining I'm happy.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 10, 2009)

My growth looks normal i cant see that much of a difference


----------



## ellehair (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine too Keryann.. I thought it was just me, i was thinking I am the only one not getting these miracle results.. I wonder if its a time period you need to be using it for to see substantial results?? i've been using the mt for almost 3 months now, and nothing different has gone on that I have noticed, lol I mean I have growth but its normal growth...


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Gosh... I wish I would have read this thread before I just bought the Megatek and OCT today...Oh well please add me to the challenge would like to see what the hype is all about...


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 11, 2009)

I co-washed with MT every other week, and did this followed by HEHH and a DC with AOHSR this week. Not applying to my scalp as regularly as I used to, but that's because I'm wearing more braids now, hence not washing and DCing as frequently as I did with loose hair. I'm planning to incorporate some MT in my daily braid spray as I really like the thickness I think it's given me, but I'm a natural, so I need to be careful not to have protein overload. Failing this, I'll continue washing with MT every other week and concentrating on moisturising every week like I did with my last set of braids.

New set of braids going in now!


----------



## kiarai (Jul 11, 2009)

Im gonna stop using MT for a little while because its drying out my hair like crazy, I was applying it directly to my scalp but think I will use it for deep conditioning once every two weeks from now on.

Just had my hair cut, it needed doing because it wasnt in any partcular style. I kept it in place with bobbles and clips etc not so great for my fine hair


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 11, 2009)

Nya33 said:


> Thanks for that, i'm still trying to figure out this protein moisture balance now i'm relaxed.
> 
> So if i used mt and aphogee hard core would i be asking for trouble? Hypothetical, i've not done it! lol
> 
> I use mt twice a week now before i wash, i only leave it in for an hour then carry on with wash routine.


 

I used Mt, aphogee after each other I had damage hair because I failed to wash out my MT, my was overload with protein, and I even used a moisturizer but it did not work for me, I have picture in my forti of my damage hair, make sure you moisturize your hair every time you used protein, read all your labels on your product to check for protein. I would not leave it on your hair , wash it out after you finished with your treatment. What I learned MT is not for everyone and everyone will have different results. I still have a whole bottle of MT and MT cream I refused to use. In addition, it made my hair very hard and dried, that I had to cut it off, I am almost bald, which I like and feel free. Do what best work for you , this is my story and everyone want agree with me, I not looking for comments from other of what I did wrong , I only want to share what happen to me. Good luck with your hair journey


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all, I want back in on this challenge. I really should be futher along in this journey but I stopped using.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Jul 11, 2009)

kiarai said:


> Im gonna stop using MT for a little while because its drying out my hair like crazy, I was applying it directly to my scalp but think I will use it for deep conditioning once every two weeks from now on.
> 
> Just had my hair cut, it needed doing because it wasnt in any partcular style. I kept it in place with bobbles and clips etc not so great for my fine hair


 

My hair was dry as well from MT, dont keep it in,  wash out use like a conditioner   , I wish you well on your journey


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 11, 2009)

FlaSunshine said:


> Oh Gosh... I wish I would have read this thread before I just bought the Megatek and OCT today...Oh well please add me to the challenge would like to see what the hype is all about...


I'm sticking with anything that helps my growth and retention.



kiarai said:


> Im gonna stop using MT for a little while because its drying out my hair like crazy, I was applying it directly to my scalp but think I will use it for deep conditioning once every two weeks from now on.
> 
> Just had my hair cut, it needed doing because it wasnt in any partcular style. I kept it in place with bobbles and clips etc not so great for my fine hair


 
I've never tried MT, but with the OCT after I leave it on for at least an hour with a shower cap I apply a deep moisturizing conditoner (AO Camellia Condish), vege glycerin, and a natural oil (castor/jojoba or EVOO) and leave it on for at least another hour and even overnight because I love conditioning my hair. Lastly, I rinse, moisturize and seal with coconut oil. My hair is then soft.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got my OCT today and I am so excited.. I used it today... I am trying it for the next 2 months to see if it works.... I want to get BSL by my bday in December.. and MBL by my college graduation in May next year.. I cant wait.. Im so in


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is my starting pic as of July 09. So excited. I'm just applying the OCT on my scalp daily.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jul 12, 2009)

*I'm going to purchase a growth shirt tonight and start tracking...i'll have to hunt somebody down to take the pictures for me. I use MT and OCT, alternating nightly. I leave the treatments on overnight and follow up with a moisturizing DC. i have little to no shedding by doing this (i take garlic pills and a host of other vitamins)  and i protective style as much as possible. I know my hair is growing and it's healthier, that i will not deny, but it's not growing at even the average rate (imo) i guess when i get the shirt, i'll start documenting until i'm done with both bottles. if i see nothing significant, then i'll just stop using it...no need in wasting money, and besides, i'm sure that money can go towards other products that i want...*


----------



## january noir (Jul 12, 2009)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I'm going to purchase a growth shirt tonight and start tracking...i'll have to hunt somebody down to take the pictures for me. I use MT and OCT, alternating nightly. I leave the treatments on overnight and follow up with a moisturizing DC. i have little to no shedding by doing this (i take garlic pills and a host of other vitamins)  and i protective style as much as possible. I know my hair is growing and it's healthier, that i will not deny, but it's not growing at even the average rate (imo) i guess when i get the shirt, i'll start documenting until i'm done with both bottles. if i see nothing significant, then i'll just stop using it...no need in wasting money, and besides, i'm sure that money can go towards other products that i want...*



You have to remember that neither Megatek or Ovation make your hair grow FASTER per se.  What it does is *strengthen* the hair (new hair & existing strands) to reduce the prossibility of breakage.  This allows older hairs to continue to grow and thereby allowing hair to grow _*longer.

*_Stick with it_*.  **If nothing else, the condition of your hair will improve. *_

I know.  

I've been using the entire Ovation system for over a year and my hair is has improved a great, great deal.  Ovation is a great product and worth every penny.


----------



## onelove471 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been using mega tek x3 a week for 5 weeks now.  As you can tell from the picture I have thin hair in the crown.  I have noticed that hair is sprouting in that area and my hair is getting thicker.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 14, 2009)

Started using Megatek this week. I plan to put it on my scalp every other night, alternating with a moisturizing DC as part of the "DC every other day for the summer" challenge. I'm also going to give some to my mom who has a spot that is thinning. So, we'll see how it goes. I'll take pictures and will post eventually.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 15, 2009)

I fell off of the MT wagon a while back. I'm not even sure why. I still have almost a full bottle left so I'm going to start using it again. I'm transitioning now so I'm trying to get as much growth as possible before I do my BC. I'm thinking about ordering OCT to see how that works for my hair.


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 15, 2009)

onelove471 said:


> I have been using mega tek x3 a week for 5 weeks now. As you can tell from the picture I have thin hair in the crown. I have noticed that hair is sprouting in that area and my hair is getting thicker.


 
Castor oil is suppose to be good for hair growth too. I use it straight, mixed with jojoba oil, and sometimes I add it too my creamy conditioners. I know that some ladies here use essentials oils and other natural products too that could be very helpful.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 15, 2009)

I too have a natural balding spot in the nape of my hair like all the other women. If you use shea butter, peppermint, and rosemary mixed in that area it will grow in... I'll try to take a picture of it, but it's filled in a lot now so you can barely see it.



onelove471 said:


> I have been using mega tek x3 a week for 5 weeks now. As you can tell from the picture I have thin hair in the crown. I have noticed that hair is sprouting in that area and my hair is getting thicker.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 15, 2009)

Yesterday I applied MT, deep conditioned with LaClair and EVOO. Thanks for the castor oil tip, I'll add some to my shea butter.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 21, 2009)

Today MT in the morning prior to working out and rinsed with a great


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be placing my OCT order on Friday!!


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Jul 21, 2009)

I've started OCT and Mega Tek ...today makes 5 days... I don't have a beginning pic as of yet, but as soon as I get one I'm going to post...I'm neck length...I'll do a progress post in December for my birthday....  I'm anxious already!!!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 22, 2009)

Been using MT every other day consistently. Will continue to try to be consistent.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 24, 2009)

spraying my braids daily with water, aloe vera, megatek and glycerine. loving it!


----------



## mswoman (Jul 28, 2009)

It's growing and I'm so excited. I can't wait until Friday to show my 1 month photos!!! I am amazed at how fast my hair is growing.  WOW I am hoping it's the three days a week MT but it could also be the vitamins. Both combined my hair is growing fast!!!

Can you share your measurements? 





Jaxhair said:


> spraying my braids daily with water, aloe vera, megatek and glycerine. loving it!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 29, 2009)

Checking in.  Still using it every other day.  Applied directly to scalp on Monday, and will apply again tonight.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Is it just me? but OCT changed my hair texture. Not that i am complaining or anything ( I love it) But it's my new growth seems a different texture than it usually is.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 5, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> Is it just me? but OCT changed my hair texture. Not that i am complaining or anything ( I love it) But it's my new growth seems a different texture than it usually is.


 In what way?  More curly/kinky or more straight?


----------



## panamoni (Aug 5, 2009)

Checking in--almost every other night, applying MT to my scalp.  Think I'm going to cancel my relaxer appointment for this Saturday and reschedule a few more weeks out (I'm 16 now)...


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

If i could last 6 months before i get my next relaxer that would be the best gift ever.. I am currently 7 weeks as of today..And i think i can make it to 4 months.

Good job Paramoni.. as of monday i added Biotin creme to my scalp (since i hate the pill) I alternate between OCT and Biotin creme every night. i am going to order 3 more bottles of OCT to last me the rest of the year


----------



## Mum2L (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd like to join.   I just ordered my bottle of MT and am still awaiting it's arrival.


----------



## Mum2L (Aug 6, 2009)

*Have a few questions...*

Okay I'm still learning about MT and I have a few questions;

1.) I am going to use MT to start with. (Not sure I am ready to use the OCT yet). Is it a leave in or do I eventually have to rinse it out like a conditioner? I've read that people leave it on overnight and then wake up and go about their day. While others have left only left it on for x amount of minutes, wash it out and then deep condition.

2.) Do I need to mix it with some type of oil or some kind? I've noticed that various people have mixed varying oils with the MT and others have just applied the 100% MT to their hair. Is it because it is drying to the hair or is it because it's a 2 for 1 process. ie since you are applying something to the scalp, you might as well apply some oil with the MT?

3.) If they are the same ingredients, why does one product produce thicker hair while the other produces growth?

4.) What does it mean to have protein overload? Is that why some people are shedding hair, because it's supposed to work from the hair follicles up rather than on the hair, which is of course technically, dead once it's sprouted?

TIA


----------



## Mum2L (Aug 6, 2009)

Eluv said:


> Here are my beginning photos for June 2009. I started OCT 6/26/09 and I should receive my MT today.
> 
> OMG I used the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner for the first time this morning and it is the BOMB it left my hair so soft and manageable.



I know this is a funny question. How does it smell? Glad to hear it worked for you. I looked it up and noticed there were a few brands on line. (This forum is starting to dig deep into my wallet!) LOL


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm alternating between OCT and MT daily and I think I'm gonna give myself at least two months before I make a final assestment.  I started in July and I haven't seen as drastic as increase as others but we will see.

I just got my hair conrowed on Monday so that I could keep the scalp exposed and be able to better guage my progress.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 7, 2009)

Checking in -- Last night, I applied MT to my scalp, then a little jojoba on top and massaged in.  Bunning today.  

So, I decided to postpone the relaxer and just continue to do things to keep the new growth soft for an undetermined amount of time -- right now I'm thinking 4 more weeks, making it 20...but have a feeling that when I get there, I may say 4 more, making 24.  Who knows.  In the meantime, I can spend the money I would have spent on getting my relaxer buying new products constructively.  Also, I think I like my hair after it's completely dry when I airdry, as opposed to when it's damp, so maybe one day I can start doing night washes only (would be annoying) so by morning it will be the texture I prefer to style.   

Bestblackgirl, you just reminded me that I should buy another bottle well before my current one runs out.  I'd hate to run out before my new one arrived.  

Mum2L, You may have to try out different methods of using the Megatek before you figure out how it works best for you.  I highly recommend reading all of the previous MT/OCT threads for suggestions.  I put the MT in an applicator bottle with a pointed tip, and part my scalp and apply and massage in.  Sometimes, I'll also put some jojoba oil on the scalp as well.  I leave it on my scalp until I wash the next time, whenever it is (since I'm in the DC every other day challenge, it's pretty frequently now, but I've gone a week or so).  

Also, in regards to shedding, I recommend you read threads specific to that.  Shedding is not a bad thing, unless you start to see bald spots.  We're supposed to shed some hair daily.  Also recommend reading the protein/moisture balance threads re: protein overload.  For some people, especially if you're relaxed, protein is your friend.  

The Alter Ego Garlic condish smells great.  It does not smell like garlic.  Hair smells nice and clean afterward.  It's one of the conditioners that I use regularly, along with the Alter Ego Cren.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mum2L (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Panamoni for the reply. I was supposed to get my relaxer today but woke up feeling just dreadful. I have a wicked sore throat. So I had to postpone. (Perhaps it's a sign).   Anyway, I's still waiting for my MT to come in the mail. I really want to try the Alter Ego garlic shampoo and conditioner. Sounds like a great product. My hair is super dry and the moment, too, so I need to extra conditioning.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 7, 2009)

Just wanted to check in and say I am still using MT after a 30 day hiatus. LUVZ IT!

I deep condition with MT and on other days I appy to scalp. I do not mix my MT with anything however every now and them I will apply castor oil or almond oil on my scalp after I apply MT. MT absorbs very well into my scalp like the oils. I find that with the oil my hair close to my scalp stays soft and moistuized whereas only applying MT makes it a little dry.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 8, 2009)

Doing my fortnightly braids MT co-wash today, followed by an AO HSR DC


----------



## KinkyRed (Aug 8, 2009)

FlaSunshine said:


> I'm alternating between OCT and MT daily and I think I'm gonna give myself at least two months before I make a final assestment. I started in July and I haven't seen as drastic as increase as others but we will see.
> 
> I just got my hair conrowed on Monday so that I could keep the scalp exposed and be able to better guage my progress.


 
Yea, I've been using MT about a month now..I haven't seen any results yet.. No growth, No tingling, no itching..Not even shedding! I'm starting to think they sent me a placebo!


----------



## january noir (Aug 8, 2009)

KinkyRed said:


> Yea, I've been using MT about a month now..I haven't seen any results yet.. *No growth, No tingling, no itching..Not even shedding! *I'm starting to think they sent me a placebo!



Your hair better be growing!  

I never, ever, ever, ever had tingling, itching, shedding or ANYTHING other than breakage-resistant hair and smooth hair strands.   If you decide to keep using the product you *will* see improved quality and condition of your hair.   

I am a long-term user of Ovation and I  it.

Trust me, these products work - they really do.  Try and be patient but most of all consistent.  Oh, and you do not have to apply to your scalp daily.  Do a once or twice a week treatment (use like a deep condition without heat) and you will be fine.


----------



## KinkyRed (Aug 8, 2009)

january noir said:


> Your hair better be growing!
> 
> I never, ever, ever, ever had tingling, itching, shedding or ANYTHING other than breakage-resistant hair and smooth hair strands. If you decide to keep using the product you *will* see improved quality and condition of your hair.
> 
> ...


 
Well I have been getting a couple of bad headaches...  So maybe it isn't a placebo after all.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 8, 2009)

I love OCT too.. It changed my hair texture which i love... and my hair is growing a lot


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 9, 2009)

january noir said:


> Your hair better be growing!
> 
> I never, ever, ever, ever had tingling, itching, shedding or ANYTHING other than breakage-resistant hair and smooth hair strands. If you decide to keep using the product you *will* see improved quality and condition of your hair.
> 
> ...


 
That's how I use it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I am just now geting back to mega tek. I plait my hair at night and apply it to my scalp and co wash in the  morning. I am really loving my hair right now. I use mixed chicks for my everyday look and at night I put a little pre poo oil on and plait it up and apply the mega tek to the scalp. I am 8 months into my bc and it looks to me that I have a lot of new growth coming from just being able to brush my hair to getting palit.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 13, 2009)

Is there a new thread???


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 13, 2009)

I really need to find out if there is a lastest thready out there since it looks like they are only for each month.


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2009)

Shadiyah said:


> I really need to find out if there is a lastest thready out there since it looks like they are only for each month.


This is the latest most current thread so you are in the right place!


----------



## trenise (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still doing the Ovation line even though I have not posted to this thread in a while. I thought I would have to give up totally on hair growth for a while and maybe have to just start from scratch. The last time I did chemo I was completely bald and it took about 4 months before I had a microfro. However, this time I was using the Ovation line already and I heard it was good for hair retention for those going through chemo. I heard that your hair may thin but not to the point where others could tell. So I started being extra consistent with using the Ovation for deep conditioning. I mean like every other day I was sleeping in the cell therapy over night with a plastic cap over my head. I can't say for certain if it was because of the Ovation, but it is true that I did not loose my hair. It did thin, but only to the point where I can tell. My hair texture changed a little more. When I first started using Ovation it got a little less kinky. Now it has been 4 months this weekend since I have had a relaxer and I can still get a comb through it (for detangling purposes). That in itself is amazing considering my hair type. I don't know if the chemo had anything to do with that or not, but I sure was using a lot of ovation cell therapy. I usually keep my hair clipped up or pinned up. When I have it down and curled it's all big and fluffy, but this am I was moisturizing it with some Hairveda product and could see some of the length. I could tell it had gotten longer since I started chemo (I'm finished now). I want to take some more comparison shots, but I think I'll do that after my next relaxer. But the way I'm going now, I don't know when my next relaxer will be. My hair is pretty easy to deal with right now and I don't like it to be straight and flat like it is for at least a week or so after a relaxer.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad it's working for you and helping you with growth and retention, through what must be a tough time in your life.  Hope all goes well.  





trenise said:


> I'm still doing the Ovation line even though I have not posted to this thread in a while. I thought I would have to give up totally on hair growth for a while and maybe have to just start from scratch. The last time I did chemo I was completely bald and it took about 4 months before I had a microfro. However, this time I was using the Ovation line already and I heard it was good for hair retention for those going through chemo. I heard that your hair may thin but not to the point where others could tell. So I started being extra consistent with using the Ovation for deep conditioning. I mean like every other day I was sleeping in the cell therapy over night with a plastic cap over my head. I can't say for certain if it was because of the Ovation, but it is true that I did not loose my hair. It did thin, but only to the point where I can tell. My hair texture changed a little more. When I first started using Ovation it got a little less kinky. Now it has been 4 months this weekend since I have had a relaxer and I can still get a comb through it (for detangling purposes). That in itself is amazing considering my hair type. I don't know if the chemo had anything to do with that or not, but I sure was using a lot of ovation cell therapy. I usually keep my hair clipped up or pinned up. When I have it down and curled it's all big and fluffy, but this am I was moisturizing it with some Hairveda product and could see some of the length. I could tell it had gotten longer since I started chemo (I'm finished now). I want to take some more comparison shots, but I think I'll do that after my next relaxer. But the way I'm going now, I don't know when my next relaxer will be. My hair is pretty easy to deal with right now and I don't like it to be straight and flat like it is for at least a week or so after a relaxer.


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 23, 2009)

I just found MT in Dallas and am hoping to pick some up soon. Hopefully as soon as Monday. That would be great.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 23, 2009)

I gave up MT in June after a protein overload incident...and the one or two times i attempted it in July weren't great.

Fortunately I've finally come up with a moisture rich regimen that protects my hair enough where I can handle protein and use MT again without shedding like mad. I tried it successfully for the first time Friday and am overjoyed that I can re-introduce MT into my life. 

When this bottle is done in few weeks I wonder if I should switch to OT. *For those who have switched to the more expensive OT what are your thoughts? What are the benefits of OT vs MT??*

At the moment I need thickness as much as length.

I'm officially back on the MT/OCT train. :reddancer:



can you tell i'm happy? lol


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 23, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> When this bottle is done in few weeks I wonder if I should switch to OT. *For those who have switched to the more expensive OT what are your thoughts? What are the benefits of OT vs MT??*


 
I use both MT and OCT usually alternating between the two. I use MT with oil mixed in and just oil my scalp lightly when using OCT. In my experience MT is stronger which means more chance of a protein overload if you're not careful. I use OCT if I've henna'ed my hair recently or if I just feel that I need a break from MT. I am on my 2nd bottle of each and I've decided I won't buy OCT again- it's just too expensive. I will just dilute my MT more with oil if I need it weaker. Personally I feel that they both do the same thing they just have slightly different formulas. HTH.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 24, 2009)

CleverGypsy said:


> I use both MT and OCT usually alternating between the two. I use MT with oil mixed in and just oil my scalp lightly when using OCT. In my experience MT is stronger which means more chance of a protein overload if you're not careful. I use OCT if I've henna'ed my hair recently or if I just feel that I need a break from MT. I am on my 2nd bottle of each and I've decided I won't buy OCT again- it's just too expensive. I will just dilute my MT more with oil if I need it weaker. Personally I feel that they both do the same thing they just have slightly different formulas. HTH.


 
i want the most bang for my buck so that helps a lot! im gonna stick to the MT and keep stretching it with oils and moisturizing goodies.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 24, 2009)

I still use MT to co-wash at least every other week before DCing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've started back on MT/OCT after a lazy hiatus (just didnt feel like mixing up more).  I apply to the scalp after I shower whether I cowash or not.  I feel I get better absorbtion this way.  I mix it was a lot of EO and oils and some Aloe vera juice and use it like a hair grease of sorts.   I don't know if helps with growth since I have been consistent since my BC but it makes my scalp happy and I havent had protein overload since I keep my moisture up.  HHG ladies!!


----------



## MD_Lady (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sure this question has already been asked and answered, but I searched and couldn't find it... How soon after a relaxer can you use OCT? I just got one on Friday and really want to wash tomorrow. I didn't see any warnings on the OCT bottle about using it too soon before or after a relaxer. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## january noir (Aug 29, 2009)

MD_Lady said:


> I'm sure this question has already been asked and answered, but I searched and couldn't find it... How soon after a relaxer can you use OCT? I just got one on Friday and really want to wash tomorrow. I didn't see any warnings on the OCT bottle about using it too soon before or after a relaxer. Does anyone have any advice?



You can wash tomorrow.  I have.


----------



## january noir (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm 5 weeks post today and I just gave myself my weekly Ovation treatment.

My hair feels wonderfully soft and smooth.  I love this stuff.


----------



## MD_Lady (Aug 29, 2009)

january noir said:


> You can wash tomorrow. I have.


 Thanks for your response.  I was worried that applying OCT too soon might carry a risk of shedding with it.


----------



## january noir (Aug 29, 2009)

MD_Lady said:


> Thanks for your response.  I was worried that applying OCT too soon might carry a risk of shedding with it.



You're welcome.

I'm one of the Ovation users that have never had a shedding issue with this product. 

I shed, sure, but it's not from the product.  I've been using this product for over a year and 1/2.  All it's done for me is make my hair better than it was.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

How is everyone doing? I'm still using OCT.. I'm currently on my 3rd bottle.


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 11, 2009)

Im still using mt, im one wk post and did my application last night. This current bottle just isnt finishing! Lol.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

Keep up the good work ladies. I hope to have my update in October....


----------



## Jaxhair (Sep 12, 2009)

I still use mine to co-wash when I feel the need to strengthen - usually every 2-4 weeks. I think it's easier to use more regularly in the winter months? IDK, maybe my hair routines are just changing. Not applying to scalp at the moment - seems too much in the summer, lol!


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 12, 2009)

August 25th was my year ann. and I am happy to report that all of my bald spots have filled in and my hair is much fuller and healthier. I still have a way to go to get back to where I was and I am not using MT or OCT like I once was but, I do get it in at least once a week. My blad spots are not as thick as I would like but, I realize it takes time. I will post pictures soon but wanted to check-in and tell those that are having a tough time or not sure if MT/OCT works, just hang in there. This stuff does work for most but it does take time.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a comparison between May and August. I will have another comparison in two weeks. I am hooked on Mega-tek. This was a 10 wk stretch.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Great progress keep up the good work


----------



## sonia1965 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ladies, I apologise, but I have seriously fallen off the wagon on this one, but Miss HealthyHair 2007, you have inspired me to jump on it again!! Great progress!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 12, 2009)

HealthyHair2007 said:


> Here's a comparison between May and August. I will have another comparison in two weeks. I am hooked on Mega-tek. This was a 10 wk stretch.


 
Looks good!


----------



## carletta (Oct 12, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> I gave up MT in June after a protein overload incident...and the one or two times i attempted it in July weren't great.
> 
> Fortunately I've finally come up with a moisture rich regimen that protects my hair enough where I can handle protein and use MT again without shedding like mad. I tried it successfully for the first time Friday and am overjoyed that I can re-introduce MT into my life.
> 
> ...


My hair cant handle MT !!! to much breakage....I have fine hair .  BUT MY HAIR DOES WONDERFULLY WITH THE OVATION..NO BREAKAGE AT ALL !! SOFTER GROWS STRONGER !


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 20, 2009)

subbing...to get some informative info on oct.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, wow.  I've really slacked off on this.
I was using it sporadically for the past couple months when my individual braids were in, but now that I'm back in cornrows I've been applying it every other day.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 14, 2009)

carletta said:


> My hair cant handle MT !!! to much breakage....I have fine hair . BUT MY HAIR DOES WONDERFULLY WITH THE OVATION..NO BREAKAGE AT ALL !! SOFTER GROWS STRONGER !


 
How were you using the MT?  And are you using the ovation the exact same way?

That's great that the ovation is working out well for you!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm applying mine as we speak.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 16, 2009)

aa9746 said:


> Looks good!


 
Sorry for the delay. Thanks.


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be adding Boundless Tresses to the mix come January. I ordered a bottle last night. I have my next touch up Mid December with a lenght check Dec. 31. If I don't make it APL, hopefully I will be close.


----------

